# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  صحيفة المنبر اخبار واعمدة وعناوين الصحف الصادرة صباح اليوم الاحد 27/8/1436

## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*ربي رجوتك أن تزرع في قلوب أحبتي الفرح دون اكتفاء . . .
والسعادة دون شقاء . . .
ورزقا حلالا" دون عناء . . .
فإني أحبهم فيك فلا ترني فيهم شيئا" يؤلمني . . .
اللهم آمين يارب العالمين




*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*بعثة المريخ تصل البلاد في الحادية عشر من صباح اليوم الاحد


ستصل بعثة المريخ الي البلاد عند الحادية عشر من صباح اليوم الاحد قادمة من تونس بعد اقامة 
معسكر اعدادي استعدادا للنصف الثاني من الموسم الكروي ومنافسة ابطال افريقيا..هذا وسيواصل
 الفريق اعداده بالخرطوم حيث يتأهب لمنافسة الدوري الممتاز وكاس السودان.
ﻻﻳﻚ ﺣﺘﻰ ﻻ ﺗﻔﻘﺪ ﻭﺻﻮﻝ ﻣﻨﺸﻮﺭﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﺼﻔﺤﻪ ﺍﻟﻴﻚ
. ﺇﻥ ﻛﻨﺖُ ﺗﺮﻏﺐ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺘﺎﺑﻌﺔ ﺍﻟﺼﻔﺤﺔ ﺩﺍﺋﻤﺎً ,
ﻗُﻢ ﺑﺘﺴﺠﻴﻞ ﺇﻋﺠﺎﺑﻚ ﺑﻬﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻤنشور








*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*
*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*
*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*
*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*
*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*ﻫﻴﺜﻢ ﺻﺪﻳﻖ
ﻣﻦ ﻫﻨﺎ ﻭﻫﻨﺎﻙ

ﺳﻴﺮﺍﻟﻴﻮﻥ ﺗﺸﻜﻮ ﺑﻜﺮﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﻨﺔ
ﻭﻟﻴﺲ ﺑﻤﺴﺘﻐﺮﺏ ﺍﻥ ﺗﺸﻜﻮ ﺳﻴﺮﺍﻟﻴﻮﻥ
ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ
ﻓﻲ ﻻﻋﺐ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﺑﻜﺮﻱ ﻋﺒﺪ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﺭ
ﺍﻥ ﻓﺎﺯ ﻣﻨﺘﺨﺒﻨﺎ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ
ﻓﺒﻌﺾ ﺍﻋﻀﺎﺀ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﻳﻜﺮﻫﻮﻥ ﺑﻜﺮﻱ ﻟﺪﺭﺟﺔ
ﻻ ﻳﻤﻜﻦ ﺗﺨﻴﻠﻬﺎ
ﻭﻻ ﺗﻔﺴﻴﺮﻫﺎ
ﻭﻣﻊ ﺫﻟﻚ ﺍﺳﺘﺪﻋﻮﻩ ﻟﻠﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ
(ﺍﻛﺮﻫﻬﺎ ﻭﺍﺷﺘﻬﻲ ﻗﺮﺑﻬﺎ
ﻭﺍﻧﻲ ﺍﻛﺮﻩ ﺣﺒﻲ ﻟﻬﺎ)
ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻳﺨﻮﺽ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺗﻪ ﺍﻻﻳﻮﻡ ﺑﻌﺠﻞ
ﺍﻟﺤﺪﻳﺪ
ﻧﺘﻤﻨﻲ ﻟﻪ ﺍﻥ ﻳﻮﺻﻞ ﺑﺎﻟﺴﻼﻣﺔ
ﺑﺘﻔﺎﺅﻝ ﻣﺎﺯﺩﺍ ..ﻣﺪﺭﺑﻨﺎ ﻧﺎﺋﺐ ﺑﺮﻟﻤﺎﻧﻲ
ﻭﻫﺬﻩ ﻣﻴﺰﺓ ﺟﺪﻳﺪﺓ
ﻭﺍﻩ ﻟﻮ ﻛﺎﻥ ﺯﻛﻲ ﻋﺒﺎﺱ ﻣﻬﺎﺟﻤﺎ
ﺍﺫﻥ ﻻﺳﺘﻔﺪﻧﺎ ﻣﻨﻪ ﺍﻛﺜﺮ
ﻟﻜﺎﻧﺎ ﻭﻋﻮﺽ ﻃﻪ ﺍﻓﻀﻞ ﺩﻭﻳﺘﻮ
ﻳﻬﺰﻣﻮﻥ ﺳﻴﺮﺍﻟﻴﻮﻥ ﻛﻤﺎ ﻫﺰﻣﻮﺍ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﻧﻮﻥ
ﻭ
ﺭﺑﻨﺎ ﻳﺴﻬﻞ
..……………*
ﺑﺪﺃ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ ﻭﻟﻢ ﻳﺤﺲ ﺑﻪ ﺍﺣﺪ
ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ ﻫﻮ ﻣﺮﻳﺦ ﻫﻼﻝ ﻓﻘﻂ
ﻭﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ ﻳﺮﻳﺪﻩ ﻫﻼﻝ ﻓﻘﻂ
ﻭﻗﻨﺎﺓ ﺍﻟﻨﻴﻠﻴﻦ ﺯﺍﺩﺕ ﺍﻟﻄﻴﻦ ﺑﻠﺔ
ﻭﻫﻮ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﺼﻬﻴﻦ ﻋﻦ ﻧﻘﻞ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ
ﻭﺗﻨﻘﻞ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺤﻠﺔ
..…………*
ﺳﻴﻠﻌﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻌﻠﻤﺔ ﺍﻟﺠﺰﺍﺋﺮﻱ ﻫﻨﺎ
ﻓﻲ ﺍﻣﺪﺭﻣﺎﻧﻪ
ﻭﻫﻲ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻣﻬﻤﺔ ﺟﺪﺍ ﺟﺪﺍ ﺟﺪﺍ
ﺗﺤﺪﺩ ﺻﻌﻮﺩ (ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ) ﻟﻠﻤﺮﺑﻊ ﺍﻟﺬﻫﺒﻲ
ﻭﻟﺬﻟﻚ ﻧﺮﻱ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻔﻮﺯ ﺍﻟﻜﺒﻴﺮ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺢ ﻓﻴﻬﺎ
ﻳﻌﺪ ﺑﻤﺜﺎﺑﺔ ﺿﺮﺏ ﺍﻟﻘﺮﺍﻑ
ﺣﻘﻴﻘﺔ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻌﻠﻤﺔ ﻗﺪ ﻫﺒﻂ ﻭﻟﻜﻦ ﻫﺬﺍ ﻻ
ﻳﻌﻨﻲ ﺍﻧﻪ ﺿﻌﻴﻒ
ﻟﺮﺑﻤﺎ ﻧﺎﺱ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﻫﻨﺎﻙ ﻳﻨﻀﻤﻮﻥ ﻟﻮﻓﺎﻕ
ﺳﻴﻄﻴﻒ
ﺣﻜﺎﻣﺎ ﻭﺍﺩﺍﺭﻳﻴﻦ ﻭﻣﺪﺭﺑﻴﻦ
ﻛﻤﺎ ﻋﻨﺪﻧﺎ ﻫﻨﺎ !!
ﻭﺳﺒﻖ ﺍﻥ ﻓﺎﺯ ﻫﺎﺑﻂ ﺟﺰﺍﺋﺮﻱ ﺑﺒﻄﻮﻟﺔ ﻛﺎﺱ
ﺍﻟﻜﺆﻭﺱ ﺍﻻﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺔ
ﻭﻫﻮ ﺷﺮﻑ ﻟﻢ ﻳﺠﺪﻩ ﻣﺘﺼﺪﻭﺭﻭﻥ
…*
ﻓﻲ ﺫﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻗﻴﺖ ﺳﻴﻠﻌﺐ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻓﻲ
ﻛﻨﺸﺎﺳﺎ
ﻭﻫﻮ ﺗﻮﻗﻴﺖ ﻳﻮﺍﻓﻖ ﺭﻣﻀﺎﻥ ﻭﺩﻋﻮﺍﺕ
ﺍﻟﺼﺎﺋﻤﻴﻦ ﻣﺴﺘﺠﺎﺑﺔ
ﻟﻨﺪﻋﻮﻫﻢ ﺍﻥ ﻳﺨﻔﻒ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ
ﻭﺍﻥ ﻻ ﻳﻔﻀﺤﻨﺎ ﻣﺠﺪﺩﺍ ﻛﻤﺎ ﺗﻌﻮﺩ ﻭﻋﻮﺩﻧﺎ
ﻓﺎﻟﺨﻤﺎﺳﻴﺎﺕ ﻳﻨﺒﻐﻲ ﺍﻥ ﻳﻜﻮﻥ ﺯﻣﺎﻧﻬﺎ ﻭﻟﻲ
ﻭﺍﻥ ﻻ ﺗﻌﻮﺩ ﺭﻳﻤﺔ ﻟﻘﺪﻳﻤﻬﺎ
.………………
ﻳﻨﺘﻈﺮ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻴﻊ ﺑﺮﻧﺎﻣﺞ ﺍﻏﺎﻧﻲ ﻭﺍﻏﺎﻧﻲ ﻭﺍﻟﺴﺮ
ﻗﺪﺭﻭﺭ
ﻟﻜﻦ ﻟﻴﺲ ﺑﺎﻻﺣﺴﺎﺱ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻳﻢ
ﻓﺎﻟﻤﻤﻞ ﻭﻗﻊ ﻭﺍﻟﻔﺎﺭﻕ ﻣﺎ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻻﻥ ﻭﺍﻟﺒﺪﺍﻳﺎﺕ
ﺍﺗﺴﻊ
ﻫﻨﺎﻙ ﺑﺮﺍﻣﺞ ﺍﺧﺮﻱ ﻓﻲ ﺫﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻗﻴﺖ ﻫﻲ
ﺍﺟﻮﺩ ﺑﻼ ﺷﻚ
ﻟﻢ ﻳﺘﺒﻖ ﻟﻘﺪﻭﺭ ﺍﻻ ﺍﻥ ﻳﺴﺘﻌﻴﻦ ﺑﺼﺒﺎﺣﻲ
ﻟﻴﺸﻤﻊ ﺑﺮﻧﺎﻣﺠﻪ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﻡ
……………*
ﻗﺎﻝ ﻋﻤﺮ ﺑﺨﻴﺖ ﺍﻧﻪ ﻗﺪ ﻭﺟﺪ ﻫﻮﺍﻳﻞ ﻓﻲ
ﺧﺮﻭﺟﻪ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ..ﻭﻣﻦ ﻫﻮ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻟﻢ ﺟﺪ
ﻳﺎ ﻋﺰﻳﺰﻱ ..ﻛﻞ ﻻﻋﺐ ﻛﺒﻴﺮ ﻳﺤﺮﺭﻭﻥ ﻟﻪ ﻓﻲ
ﻛﻞ ﺍﻟﺪﻧﻴﺎ ﺷﻬﺎﺩﺓ ﻭﻓﺎﺀ .. ﺍﻻ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ
ﻓﻴﺤﺮﺭﻭﻥ ﻟﻪ ﺷﻬﺎﺩﺓ ﻭﻓﺎﺓ…ﻳﺘﺤﻮﻝ ﺍﻟﺒﻄﻞ
ﺍﻟﻲ ﺧﺎﺋﻦ ﻋﻨﺪﻫﻢ ﻓﻲ ﻟﻤﺤﺔ ﻋﻴﻦ
…………*
ﻟﻢ ﻧﺘﻮﻗﻒ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻻﺭﺳﺎﻝ ﻓﻲ ﻣﻮﺿﻮﻉ ﺩﺍﺭ
ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﻛﻤﺎ ﻳﺘﺨﻴﻞ ﻟﻠﺒﻌﺾ ﻭﻟﻜﻨﺎ ﺍﻗﻤﻨﺎ ﻫﺪﻧﺔ
ﻻﺟﻞ ﺍﻣﺮ ﻣﻠﺢ ..ﻭﺻﻠﺖ ﺍﻟﺮﺳﺎﻟﺔ ﻟﻤﻦ ﻳﻬﻤﻬﻢ
ﺍﻻﻣﺮ ﻓﻠﻢ ﻳﺤﺮﻛﻮﺍ ﺳﺎﻛﻨﺎ .. ﺑﻌﻀﻬﻢ ﺍﺫﺍﻩ
ﻭﺭﻭﺩ ﺍﺳﻤﻪ ﻭﻟﻢ ﻳﺆﺫﻩ ﺣﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﺪﺍﺭ.. ﻭﻫﻮ ﺍﻣﺮ
ﻣﺘﻮﻗﻊ .. ﻟﻦ ﻧﻘﻮﻝ ﻣﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺭ ﻟﻠﻈﻤﺄﻥ ﻣﺎﺀ
ﺍﻻ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺣﻴﻦ
.……………*
ﺣﺎﺗﻢ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﺍﺣﻤﺪ ﻳﺘﻘﺪﻡ ﺑﺎﺳﺘﻘﺎﻟﺘﻪ ..ﺣﺎﺗﻢ
ﻳﻌﻮﺩ ﻋﻨﻬﺎ..ﺣﺎﺗﻢ ﻳﺘﺮﺍﺟﻊ , ﻭﻣﺴﺌﻮﻝ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺍﺣﻞ
ﺍﻟﺴﻨﻴﺔ ﻛﻌﺒﺪ ﺍﻟﺼﻤﺪ… ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﺤﺐ
ﺍﻻﺳﺘﻘﺎﻻﺕ ﺟﺪﺍ ﻓﻜﻤﻴﺔ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﻘﺎﻻﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ
ﺗﻘﺪﻡ ﺑﻬﺎ ﺍﻋﻀﺎﺅﻩ ﺗﻜﻔﻲ ﺣﻜﻮﻣﺔ ﻭﻟﻢ ﻳﺴﺘﻘﻴﻞ
ﻣﻊ ﺫﻟﻚ ﺍﺣﺪ… ﺍﻏﺮﺏ ﻣﺎﻓﻲ ﻣﻮﺿﻮﻉ
ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺍﺣﻞ ﺍﻟﺴﻨﻴﺔ ﺍﻧﻬﺎ ﺗﺆﺧﺬ ﻣﻦ ﺣﺎﺗﻢ ﻭﺗﺴﻨﺪ
ﺍﻟﻴﻪ .. ﻭﻟﺪ ﺩﻩ
*
ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻳﺎﻡ ﻛﺎﺱ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻢ ﻟﻠﺸﺒﺎﺏ ﻭﻛﺎﺱ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻢ
ﻟﻠﺴﻴﺪﺍﺕ.. ﺗﺬﻛﺮﺕ ﻛﺎﺱ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻢ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺎﺳﺎ
1991 ﻭﺗﺤﺴﺮﺕ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺣﺎﻟﻨﺎ ..ﻛﻨﺎ ﻓﻴﻦ
ﻭﺑﻘﻴﻨﺎ ﻓﻴﻦ… ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻳﺴﺘﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺳﻴﺮﺍﻟﻴﻮﻥ ﻣﺎ
ﺗﺠﻴﺐ ﻓﻴﻨﺎ ﻗﻮﻥ
*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*السودان يستضيف سيراليون مساء اليوم باستاد الخرطوم 






ا يشهد شيخ الاستادات (الخرطوم) مساء اليوم وضمن تصفيات امم افريقيا مواجهة صقور الجديان و سيراليون وتعتبر مباراة اليوم تحد جديد لنجوم السودان لتعويض غياب النهائيات و لتحقيق أمنيات وتطلعات الأمة السودانية لبلوغ نهائيات الأمم على غرار حضورهم في نهائيات غينيا والجابون وقد أكمل منتخبنا كافة تحضيراته للمباراة بجملة من التدريبات الناجحة والقوية التي أداها في الفترة الماضية ويعول الجهاز الفني لمنتخبنا بقيادة مازدا وطاقمه المعاون على جاهزية لاعبيه الفنية خاصة نجوم القمة الذين وصلوا لدرجة عالية من الاستعداد بعد البرنامج التحضيري الجيد الذي نفذه العملاقان بتونس مؤخرا ويسعى صقور الجديان لتحقيق الفوز في لقاء اليوم وتحقيق بداية طيبة في مشوار التصفيات خاصة وأن اللقاء يقام على أرضهم وبين جماهيرهم ويلعب منتخبنا في المجموعة التاسعة التي تضم إلى جانبه منتخب سيراليون بالإضافة للبلد المضيف للنهائيات ساحل العاج برغم صعوبة المواجهات و الاسماء التي تضمها مجموعة السودان إلا أن لاعبينا عقدوا العزم وأكدوا قدرتهم في تحقيق آمال جماهيرهم وبلوغ النهائيات على أن تكون مباراة اليوم هي بداية الطريق نحو الوصول للجابون وبالمقابل أكملت الأسود السيراليونية كافة تحضيراتها للمباراة وتسعى لأن تقول كلمتها في لقاء اليوم ويضم السيراليوني بين صفوفه عددا من العناصر المميزة المحترفة في بعض الدوريات الأوربية. 


*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

* مدرب سيراليون : حضرنا للخرطوم لتحقيق الفوز 




 اكد جون جابوشارينتي المدير الفني المكلف لمنتخب سيراليون انه حضر للخرطوم من اجل تحقيق الفوز في مقابلة اليوم على صقور االجديان وقال لا اعرف الكثير عن السودان لكنني شاهدته ويعتقد بأنه يحتفظ بالهيكل العام للمنتخب السابق الذي فاز على نيجيريا، بطلة نسخة كأس أمم أفريقيا 2014.وأكد جون بأنهم لم يعدوا منتخبهم بالصورة المثلى لمواجهة اليوم، في تصفيات كأس أمم أفريقيا 2017، وذلك بسبب مرض الإيبولا الذي كان منتشرا في بلادهم العام الماضي ما تعذر معه تنظيم مسابقة الدوري واضاف جونجابوشارينتي في تعليقه على منتخبات المجموعة الثامنة التي تضم سيراليون والسودان وساحل العاج حامل اللقب والجابون منظم نسخة 2017: "أنها مجموعة صعبة جدا، لكننا سنحاول التأهل منها مباشرة إلى النهائيات، ويجب أن ننافس بدون خوف، نحن لم نأت للمشاركة، سوف نلعب لأجل التأهل، ولن نسمح لبقية المنتخبات أن تلعب أمامنا كما تشتهي".




*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*اتحاد الجزائر يعسكر للمريخ في المغرب 






 وصل فريق اتحاد الجزائر اليوم للمغرب و ذلك لاقامة معسكر تحضيري بالمغرب، يستمر حتى الحادي و العشرين من يونيو الحالي، استعدادا لمشاركته في دور المجموعتين بمسابقة دوري أبطال أفريقيا وكانت القرعة قد أوقعت اتحاد الجزائر في المجموعة الثانية بجانب مواطنيه وفاق سطيف حامل اللقب ومولودية العلمة بالإضافة إلى المريخ السوداني.ويستهل اتحاد الجزائر مشواره في دور المجموعات بمواجهة مضيفه سطيف في يوم 27 حزيران/يونيو الحالي.
وينتظر ان يلعب اتحاد الجزائر مباريات ودية في المغرب على أن يعود للجزائر قبل ستة أيام من مواجهة سطيف لمواصلة استعداداته بالجزائر.
ويتوقع ان تعلن ادارة النادي في الساعات المقبلة اسم المدرب الجديد الذي سيقود الفريق في المرحلة المقبلة، علما بأن تدريبات الفريق يشرف عليها حاليا ثلاثي مؤقت، مكون من منير زغدود ومحي الدين مفتاح وحاج عدلان، بالإضافة إلى مدرب اللياقة البدنية بوجمعة محمدي.


*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*
*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*الارباب يكتب همس الضفاف عبر (سودانا فوق) اليوم الأحددقَّت الأجراس لكنَّها للأسف، كلَّه، لم تكن أجراساً تدُق في معبد الحب تنادي إنَّما هي أجراس تدق منذرة بالخطر وتحذر من يوم يجيء ولا يكون إلا يوماً للهول الأعظم .
” ياخي مالك ومال يوسف السماني؟؟ “وتوقعت ما يفترض أن يكون مقصد صاحبي وأردت أن أردَّ عليه وكم كان حسناً أن يبادر هو ويكمل حديثه ” ياخي عثمان العمير والطيب صالح ومحمد الحسن أحمد ومنصور خالد وكامل عبد الماجد والحلنقي وحسين خوجلي وأزهري والقدال والمكاشفي وحميد ….. كمان بقيت ترد على يوسف السماني ؟؟ والله الزول ده الشهرة الأديتا ليهو لا أمة الأمجاد لا إذاعتو الرياضية ما أدتا ليهو . ”
وبالطبع فإن يوسف السماني، بعد هذا الذي ذكرته سيعيد النظر في قراره بعدم العودة إلى الموضوع من جديد …. حرَّة قلب ساكت حيرجع .
” بداية لا بد من الاعتذار لقرائنا الكرام بما كتبته في هذه الأيام في هذا العمود الذي تعودت الا أكتب فيه إلا ما ينفع الناس ويصب في المصلحة العامة فأنا ضد التهاتر وأسعى دائماً للوفاق في الوسط الرياضي ولكن دفعتني الضرورة للرد على صلاح إدريس لأن الأمر يتعلَّق بحقائق وحتى أبرئ ذمَّتي وأذكر حقائق يحاول صلاح إدريس من خلال حربه على الهلال ورئيسه أشرف سيد أحمد طمسها لشيء في نفسه، وأعد قراء هذا العمود بأنني لن أعود للكتابة في هذا الأمر إلا مرة أخيرة أنشر فيها مستندات شيك إيجار الطائرة الذي أنكره صلاح إدريس كما أقدم اعتذاري للإخوة الفريق أزهري دهب والأستاذ سعد العمدة الذين كانوا أعضاء معنا في لجنة دعم الهلال إفريقياً والذين سقطت أسماؤهم سهوا فلهم العتبى حتى يرضو . ”
هذا بعض مما جاء من يوسف السماني ولي أن أتعجب لركاكة الأسلوب ممَّن يدعي بأنه صحافي يكتب بصورة راتبة وكيف فات عليه، فيما فات عليه أن يتجاوز ضرورة التعبير عن الأخوين دهب والعمدة كاثنين يتوجب التعبير عنهما بصفة التثنية لا الجمع وعلينا ألا نتجاوز، أبداً، الإشارة إليهما باعتبارهما قد كانا، لا كانوا كما قال ” أعضاء معنا في لجنة دعم الهلال ” إلا إذا كان يوسف السماني مصرَّاً على تطبيق ” جدادة برَّة الطردت جدادة جوَّة ” فالأخ سعد العمدة كان عضواً بحكم منصبه كأمين لخزانة الهلال والفريق دهب يفوق ” جدادة برَّه ” قدراً ويعلوه هامة ومقاماً في الهلال وغيره .
ويوسف السماني نسي رئيس اللجنة وأورد اسم الأخ الدكتورالصادق الهادي المهدي كعضو مثله مثل يوسف نفسه وأحمد له ذلك أنه لم يقل في الدكتور ” كان عضواً معنا ” .
ويوسف السماني يقرُّ بأنه كتب مهاتراً أما أنا فلا أقر بذلك بل أؤكد بأنني أكتب مصادماً ومدافعاً عن الهلال لا غيره لا أخشى في ذلك عراكاً أو حراكاً أو من يقف في سبيل ذلك ما دمت أكتب أو أدافع عن الهلال.
ويوسف السماني الذي يقول عني بأنني أحارب الهلال عليه أن يتذكر، وأن يفعل ما ذكرناه، بأن للهلال أكثر من موقف أوقف فيه التعامل معه حتى يتوب ويعود للحق ويعتذر وقد فعل مرغماً ومن داخل إذاعته … أو تذكرونه أحبتي أو أنكم لا تذكرون ؟ وإنها ليست بغريبة من مثلث إعلام كردونه الكردونيين الكرتونيين.
أنا أنصح يوسف السماني أن يعتزل الكتابة ويتوقف عنها بصورة نهائية وليس ذلك لركاكة أسلوبه كما قد يتبادر لأذهانكم ولكن لعدم مصداقيته فيما تبرَّع بالإعلان عنه إذ تبيَّن أن إيجار طائرة صن أير كان مبلغ مائة وخمسة وعشرين ألف دولار صدر فيها شيكان للشركة أولهما من النادي بمبلغ خمسة وستين ألف دولار والآخر من شخصية هلالية بمبلغ خمسة وثلاثين ألف دولار، ونفس الشخصية أكملت الباقي بشيك آخر، ولابد أن ما دفعه الكاردينال قد كان جزءاً من الشيك الأول الصادر من النادي طالما أن شيك الكاردينال قد كان باسم النادي …. وهناك مفاجآت في الأفق وسأعود لهرطقات يوسف غداً بمشيئة الله وهذه وقفات سريعة مع بعض ما جاء من عناوين باكر.
* مفاجأة للكردونيين لم تكن في الحسبان : رحلة صن أير لم يتبرع بها البمبان.
* معقوله بس يا يوسف السماني … ملحن يكره ويرفض ويستنكر مخاطبته بالشعر: وحميَّد كمان ؟!
* ومن العناوين أيضاً:- مجلس الهلال يطالب الإذاعة الرياضية بكامل حقوقه.
* فارق كبير بين الرد على الأخ الأستاذ يس علي يس والأخ يوسف السماني وعنوان بكرة لذلك ” إذا عرف السبب بطل العجب، فاقرأوا ما كتبه كل منهما حتى لا تتعجبوا ”
* عنوان كبير (أمين عام نادي الهلال شاهد ما يعرفش حاجة)!
* انقلب السحر على الساحر.
* دا أنا غلباااان.

*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*مباراة الصقور وسيراليون تدخل دائرة التشفيردخلت تصفيات الكان التي انطلقت امس دائرة التشفير على النقيض من التصفيات السابقة التي كانت مفتوحة ومتاحة للقنوات التلفزيونية الوطنية .. وتم بيع التصفيات لشركة سبورت فايف الفرنسية .. وستذاع المباريات في الشرق الاوسط عبر قنوات بين سبورت القطرية وفي افريقيا عن طريق سوبر سبورت ..من جهته سيقوم تلفزيون السودان بنقل مباراة اليوم لصقور الجديان امام سيراليون على المحطة الارضية
*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*محمد كامل يكتب بعنوان لسنا مع أو ضد.. ولكنه الواقع..!!لسنا مع أو ضد.. ولكنه الواقع..!!* يدخل منتخبنا السوداني اليوم مباراته الأولى بالتصفيات الأفريقية المؤهلة إلى نهائيات الأمم 2017 بإعداد أبسط ما يمكن أن تصفه به أنه ضعيف ومتواضع عكس تراجع وتواضع حجم الاهتمام بالفريق الذي يحمل شعار الوطن..!!
* مدرب المنتخب مازدا، ومع احترامنا له وللإنجازات التي تحققت في عهد قيادته لصقور الجديان ـ الصعود للنهائيات بعد غيبة طويلة ـ إلاّ أنه وفيما يبدو اتخذ الاستسلام للواقع المميت الذي يحاصر منتخبنا وسيلة للتعامل..!!
* ولأن الشيء بالشيء يذكر اعتقد أن المدير الفني للمنتخب ما كان له أن يستسلم لولا حرصه على المكاسب التي يجنيها من موقعه الحالي كرئيس للجنة التدريب، وعمله كمحاضر في الاتحاد الأفريقي إلى جانب عضويته باتحاد الكرة..!!
* بمعنى آخر نقول إن العلاقات الخاصة التي تربطه بقادة الاتحاد والتربيطات والمكاسب الآنية والآجلة هي التي تجبر مازدا على الصمت وتجعله لا يحرك ساكناً أمام تواضع الإعداد وارتفاع درجات الإهمال بالمنتخب قبل المباريات الرسمية..!!
* لقد ارتضى مازدا العزف على ذات الوتر الذي أدمن قادة الاتحاد العزف عليه قبل كل مباراة يؤديها صقور الجديان والتي لا تخرج عن غياب الدعم وعدم توفر المال الذي يساعد على إقامة المعسكرات والتجارب الإعدادية..!!
* ولأن الجميع ينشغلون عن المنتخب، بما في ذلك الإعلام الرياضي، فإن الأمور تظل على حالها والعلاقة مباشرة وقوية بالعشوائية.. فإذا فاز المنتخب فخير وبركة، وإذا خسر فإن الشماعة تبقى على الدوام موجودة ولا تحتاج لكبير عناء..!!
* وزارة الشباب والرياضة الاتحادية تتعامل مع الأمور المتعلقة بالمنتخب وكأن الأمر لا يعنيها، ويكتفي السيد الوزير بمتابعة مباريات الصقور كضيف شرف وهو عملياً ضيف شرف على وزارته سرعان ما يتم نقله قبل أن يفهم ما يدور في الوزارة..!!
* تلك المعطيات جعلت من الصورة المتعلقة بالعلاقة بين الوزير والاتحاد مقلوبة وبدلاً من أن تقود الوزارة الاتحاد نتابع الاتحاد وهو يقود الوزارة، بدليل غياب المساءلة في القضية الفضيحة المتعلقة بمباراة زامبيا وإشراك سيف مساوي..!!
* وفي ظل تلك الأوضاع المآساوية يبقى العشم والرغبة في الانتصار على المنتخب السيراليوني اليوم مرتبطاً بتركيز اللاعبين وخبرتهم، ودرجة حضورهم الذهني ولا ننسى دور الحظ الذي يحتاجه منتخبنا اليوم قبل أي وقت مضى..!!
* قادة اتحاد الكرة الذين تفرغوا للترحال والتنقل بين الدول الأوروبية لتقديم فروض الولاء والطاعة للسيد بلاتر الذي ثبت تورطه في الفساد حتى أذنيه، ليس لهم الوقت الكافي لمتابعة المنتخب الذي يأتي في آخر قائمة اهتماماتهم..!!
* ولعل ما سيزيد من الطين (بلة) أن القرعة أوقعت منتخبنا في المجموعة التاسعة إلى جوار الجابون منظم النهائيات، ما معناه أن صقور الجديان مطالبون بصدارة المجموعة على حساب ساحل العاج لضمان التأهل للنهائيات..!!
* تخريمة أولى: ولأننا لسنا مع أو ضد سنحرص على تشجيع المنتخب ونتمنى للاعبيه الانتصار في بداية المشوار رغم علمنا بصعوبة المهمة ولو من باب أنه منتخب البلد الذي يدافع عن سمعتنا في المحافل الدولية..!!
* تخريمة ثانية: لو كنت مكان مازدا لأجبرت قادة الاتحاد على تبديل سياستهم الحالية في التعامل مع المنتخب وحال فشلي في ذلك فإنني سأتقدم باستقالتي حتى لا أجد نفسي مع المساهمين في العك الحالي..!!
* تخريمة ثالثة: إن ينصركم الله فلا غالب لكم يا صقور الجديان.. أما قادة الاتحاد فإننا نطالبهم بالانسحاب وفسح المجال لغيرهم بعدما أثبتت الأيام فشلهم..!!

*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*(بي ان سبورت) تطمئن علي جاهزية نقل مباراة صقور الجديان وسيراليون
إطمأنت قناة (ال بي ان سبورت) علي اكتمال الترتيبات الفنية 
الخاصة بنقل مباراة المنتخب السوداني ومنتخب سيراليون مساء 
اليوم الاحد باستاد الخرطوم في تصفيات كاس الامم الافريقية المقامة 
بالجابون العام القادم.

*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*(صحيفة الزعيم )
*صقور الجديان يصارعون سيراليون و الزعيم يشرف البلاد اليوم*المريخ يودع تونس بتدريب ساخن ...اداره الاحمر تنهي الاتفاق مع فندق روانيا مقرا دائما للفريق*مساعد رئيس الاتحاد يؤكد بطلان قرار لجنة الاستئنافات*اشتباكات بالايدي في تدريبات وفاق سطيف*متوكل احمد علي : المقر الدائم خطوة في الطريق الصحيح*اسامه الشاذلي : معسكر تونس منح القطاع الرياضي طك الاجاده
*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*(صحيفة الصدي)
*صقور الجديان يتاهبون لقهر سيراليون الليلة بالخرطوم*الكاف يخصم ربع مليون دولار من الهلال و المريخ في الابطال*مازدا : اخترت تشكيلتي بعيدا عن المفاجات و ركزت علي لاعبي القمة*ايمن يفشل في اكمال المران ..
بعثه المريخ تعود صباح اليوم*المريخ يتدرب حسب الطقس في رمضان ...
غارزيتو يشيد بمعسكر المريخ بتونس*سيف مساوي: اول مباره صعبة ولكن لن نرضي بغير الفوز
*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*(صحيفة الزاوية)
*ثنائية العقرب و كاريكا تهدد الضيوف: صقورالجديان تبدا السباق نحو الجابون بمصارعه اسود سيراليون* غارزيتو : راضي عن المعسكر..وانهينا التحضيرات بدون اصابات*المريخ يودع تونس باعنف و اقوي مران...و رابطه قطر تدعمه بمعدات كاملة*مقر دائم لمعسكرات الفرقه الحمراء بفندق (روانيا)حتي نهايه الموسم*المريخ يصل الخرطوم صباح اليوم
*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*الكيني وانغا يتلقي عروض رسمية من اندية تونس وجنوب افريقيا


تتنافس اندية جنوب افريقيا وتونسية للتعاقد مع مهاجم المريخ السابق الكيني وانغا ويدرس حاليا اللاعب عدد من هذه العروض وسيقرر عقب الفراغ من مباراة منتخب كينيا والكنغو برازفيل في تصفيات امم افريقيا.. يذكر ان المريخ كان قد انهي خدمات وانغا في التسجيلات الصيفية الماضية حسب التقرير الفني.










*

----------


## ود البقعة

*يديك العافية الحبيب فاروق
                        	*

----------


## mohammed saif

*صباح  الورد والابداعات  فاروق  
*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*حائط صد ★☆محمود الدرديري

الإختشوا ماتو

*لم يكتف قادة الإتحاد العام لكرة القدم بكل المؤامرات والدسائس التى دبروها(بليل)لأغتيال الزعيم.وواصلوا فى إستفزازهم للشعب الاحمر من خلال إختيار نائب الرئيس الطريفى الصديق رئيساً لبعثة المريخ المتجهه الجزائر لمقابلة إتحاد العاصمة فى ثانى مباريات الفريق بدورى المجموعات
*الطريفى الصديق الرجل(الازرق المتطرف)لايُمكن ان يقود بعثة المريخ حتى وإن إستدعى الامر مغادرة البعثة بدون ممثل للإتحاد العام الذى لايُشرفنا قيادة احد منتسبيه للبعثة الحمراء حتى وإن كان (إبن المريخ الضار)معتصم جعفر نفسه
*كنت اتمنى ان يخرج مجلس المريخ بقرار رسمى وفورى يرفض من خلاله سفر الطرفى الصديق للجزائر حتى عن طريق(المرافقة فقط) ناهيك بان يكون رئيس بعثة الفريق
*لايُمكن ان نُعطى(اعداء المريخ)هذا الشرف الكبير.ونسمح لهم بقيادة بعثة اكبر الاندية السودانيه والافريقيه.
*على الطريفى الصديق ان يبحث عن اى (برنامج اخر) سوى التفكير فى قيادة بعثة المريخ للجزائر.لان الرفض الجماهيرى والرسمى لهذا الامر اكبر من اى (جودية) يُمكن ان تحدث فى هذا الموضوع
*ومرافقة امثال الطريفى وزكى عباس ومجدى شمس الدين لاى بعثة حمراء يُعتبر (وصمة عار) فى جبين هذا الكيان الكبير الذى صبر كثيراً على التصرفات(الصبيانيه)لعصابة مجدى شمس الدين وحان الوقت لإيقاف هذه السخافات
*هذا الامر سادتى يجب ان لايشغلنا عن القضية الاساسية المتمثلة فى (التلاعب الكبير) الذى تم فى خطاب بكرى المدينه.والذى سعى من خلاله خفافيش الظلام لإيقاف اللاعب عقاباً على تركة لناديهم المفضل
*كل هذه القضايا يجب ان يضعها مجلس المريخ امامه ويُناقشها بكل تروى حتى يعلم كمية الحقد والإستهداف الذى يجده من قادة الإتحاد العام.وياتى القرار بالطريقة السليمه للرد
*قلتها من قبل واقولها الان.التراخى والسلميه التى يتعامل بها مجلس المريخ مع قضاياه ضد الإتحاد العام هى التى اغرت كل قزم بالتطاول على الكيان الاحمر
*يجب ان يكون(الحسم والردع)هو الاسلوب فى التعامل مع كل من يتجاوز حدوده مع المريخ.ويجب (مواساة كل راس) احست بانها يُمكن ان تتطاول على الزعيم
*لانعترف بكبير (إلا الله) ولا نخشى فى حقوق المريخ لومة لائم.وكل من يُحاول التطاول على الكيان الاحمر لن يجد منا سوى (الردع والحسم)مهما علأ شأنه او كانت مكانته. وهو ديدن كل محبى الاحمر الوهاج بكل تاكيد
*لذلك يجب على مجلس المريخ ان يستمع لنبض الجماهير ويتعامل بحسم مع قضاياه ضد الإتحاد العام.حتى وإن تطلب الامر إعلان الإنسحاب من بطولة الدورى الممتاز لكرة القدم
*وإنسحاب المريخ من البطولة سيكون تاثيره اكبر على الإتحاد العام.لان هذا الامر يعنى (موت المسابقة) وسيُعجل بإبتعاد المعلنيين عن المنافسه وغيرها من الامور التى ستُجبر قادة الإتحاد العام على إحترام الزعيم
*والاهم من ذلك الان إصدار قرار سريع وحاسم (برفض)رئاسة الطريفى الصديق لبعثة المريخ المغادرة للجزائر مهما كلف هذا الامر من ثمن
*لايُمكن ان نمنح الطريفى شرف (وداع البعثة فى مطار الخرطوم) ناهيك ان يكون ممثلها.ياراجل فال الله ولا فالك
*يكفى تهاون فى حقوق المريخ.ويكفى مسامحه لخفافيش الظلام الذين يحاولون الظهور على حساب الكيان
*وما اخذ بالقوة لايُسترد إلا بالقوة.وامثال (مجدى وزكى والطريفى وعوض احمد طه)لاتُجدى معهم سوى (العين الحمراء)ولاتزيدهم المسامحه إلا تفرعناً ونفخه كذابه
*وليعلم مجلس المريخ ان الموافقة على رئاسة الطريفى لبعثة المريخ تعنى دخوله فى مواجهة مباشره مع جماهير النادى.وتفريطه فى حقوق الكيان
فى السنتر
*عجيب وغريب امر مجلس المريخ الذى دائماً مايصنع من (الحبة قبه) خاصه فيما يتعلق باتخاذ القرارات الفوريه والحاسمه
*اكثر من اسبوعين على قرار حل قطاع المراحل السنيه ولم يصدر حتى الان قرار رسمى بتعيين اسماء جديده (فنيه وإداريه) لتسيير هذا القطاع
*كل إسم يتم ترشيحه يجد (إعتراض) من اللجنه المكلفه بإعتبار ان له خلافات مع رئيس القطاع السابق حاتم محمد احمد.مما يعنى ان عودة الرجل لمنصبة من جديد مسائلة وقت ليس إلا
*لا ادرى هل يلعب مجلس المريخ على نفسه ام على عقول الناس بمثل هذه الاشياء؟وطالما ان عودة رئيس القطاع السابق اصبحت وشيكة لماذا كل هذه المسرحيات؟
*وشخصياً لا استبعد ان يتم تقديم إسترحام باسم المجلس للجهات المختصه برفع (العقوبة المتوقعه)على مشرف القطاع السابق صلاح بجبج بعد احداث قمة الشباب.تمهيداً لعودته بمعية الشُله إياها
*سنُتابع الاحداث عن قرب وسنعلم حتماً مايدور(داخل الغرف المغلقه) وسنضع الحقائق امام الجميع حتى يعلموا كيف يُدير البعض قضايا المريخ
*غريب وعجيب امر مجلس مريخ كوستى المعيين وهو يحرم ثنائى المريخ المعار(مرتضى كبير وجقود)من المرتبات لشهرين دون إبدأ اسباب معروفه
*وما لايعرفه الناس ان مجلس إدارة هذا النادى حاول إحراج(مجلس إدارة المريخ العاصمى)عندما قرر إنهاء إعارة الثنائى المذكور فى اخر ايام التسجيلات وبالتالى حرمان الفريق من ضم اخر عنصرين تواجدوا فى الكشوفات حالياً لولا لطف الله وفشل هذا المخطط
*هذا هو (المريخ الإبن) سادتى وماخفى كان اعظم.ولى عودة باذن الله لهذا الموضوع الخطير
اخر الكلام
طريفى إيه الان جاى تقول عليه
*

----------


## المريود

*مشكور يا حبيب
                        	*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*بالصور
. بعثه الزعيم تصل بمطار الخرطوم بسلااااااام










إ

*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*محمد سيد احمد : قرار لجنة الاستئنافات بخصوص مريخ امل باطل 




قال مساعد رئيس الاتحاد محمد سيد احمد في تصريحات للزعيم انه اخطأ بالتصويت لصالح إعادة مباراة المريخ و الامل و اضاف : قرار لجنة الاستئنافات باعادة المواجهة باطل قانونا لان مشاركة اللاعب بكري سليمة و اكد ان القانون يقف مع الاحمر و ان المباراة لن تعاد مطلقا و يجدر ذكره ان لجنة الاستئنافات كان قد سلمت قرارها بشأن المباراة وطلبت تسليمه للناديين 


*

----------


## الدلميت

**سيف مساوي: اول مباره صعبة ولكن لن نرضي بغير الفوز

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

مشكور الحبيب فاروق
*

----------


## عز الدين

*وهج المنبر زاكى الدين الصادق
بالتوفيق لمنتخبنا..!
*احيانا تقف الكلمات عاجزة عن فعل أشياء كثيرة ومنها علي سبيل المثال
حالة سقوط رمزية كرة القدم الوطنية المتمثلة في منتخبنا الوطني الذي فاق
إهماله وعدم الإهتمام به كل الحدود فنحن للأمانة أدمنا ركل الرمزية في كل
ما هو أصيل ولا أدري سر ذلك فالعالم من حولنا تخطانا ببون شاسع في مجال
الأهتمام بكرة القدم وخصوصاً عندما يرتبط الأمر بالمنتخبات الوطنية التي
لها من القدسية والمكانة السامية مايفوق كل تلك الهليمانة التي جعلتنا
ندور في فلك ناديي القمة مع تجاهل كبير وكبير جداً للمنتخب الوطني الذي
يمثل رمزية الدولة والشعب في كرة القدم ويمثل ايضا معاني سامية أصبحت
لاتجد لها موطئ قدم في ظل تزاحم رهيب لسطوة الأندية علي المنتخب.
*يخوض اليوم منتخبنا أولي مبارياته ضد نظيره السيراليوني في التصفيات
المؤهلة لكأس العالم والكان الافريقي وبكل تأكيد يخوض المنتخب هذا اللقاء
وهو يعاني من كل شي يمكن ان يعاني منه فريق كرة القدم فمنتخبنا سيخوض
نزال سيراليون من دون اي إعداد سابق وسيعتمد علي نجوم القمة اللذان وفرت
لهم الإدارت في الناديين معسكر خارجي بتونس في حين ان منتخبنا منتخب هذا
البلد فاته قطار الإعداد لغياب الدعم المالي من الدولة التي تبقي هي
المسؤولة عن هذا التردي المريع الذي وصل اليه حال منتخب يتنقل لاعبوه
(بعربة هايس) وتعجز إدارته عن إستضافة لاعيبيه في اي فندق ويتجمع لاعيبيه
كتجمع لاعبي أندية الحواري فهل بربكم يوجد منتخب الأن في العالم يمر بمثل
هكذا مهازل يندي لها الجبين ونقول مهازل لان الدعم المالي غير المتوفر
للمنتخب توفره ذات الدولة للأندية ويمنع منه المنتخب الذي يشكل بوضعه
الحالي سقوط للرمزية الكروية تماما.
وهج اخير:
*لانملك إلا الدعاء لمازدا ولاعيبيه علهم يتغلبو علي كل تلك المنغصات
ويسعدو هذا الشعب بإنتصار علي السيراليوني.
*لاعبي القمة ستكون مباراة اليوم إختبار حقيقي لمدي جاهزيتهم بعد الإعداد في تونس.
*مازدا قال تعودنا علي إهمال المنتخب والرجل للأمانة محق فهو سيبقي واحد
من القابضين علي جمر تهميش المنتخب وعدم الإهتمام به من جميع القطاعات.
*الإتحاد السوداني هو أيضاً علي رأس الملامين لانه ظل يتفرج علي كل
مايجري من دون حتي ان يبدي ولو قليل من التفاعل فنحن للأمانة نستغرب ايما
إستغراب من حالة الإستسلام الغريبة لسؤ أوضاع المنتخب مالياً ففي رأي كان
بإستطاعة قادة الإتحاد وهم من أصحاب القدرات المالية ان يتحركو لبحث دعم
الدولة وبعض الشركات الوطنية وبعض رجالات المال في هذا البلد وأعتقد ان
إتحاد الكرة وقادته لو سعو بجد لتوفير دعم للمنتخب الوطني ولو عن طريق
حملات موسعة لعامة الشعب كانو سيجدو الدعم ويلفتو أنظار من هم لا يرون في
وزارة الشباب والرياضة والتي تبقي هي واحدة من اكبر أزمات الكرة في هذا
البلد فهي لا تطقع ولا تجيب الحجار وتظهر فقط عند الإنتصارات مفرطة
بالإحتفائيات.
*صقور الجديان أمام تحدي كبير فمنتخب سيراليون رغم الحديث عن ضعف مقدراته
إلا إنه يبقي الأوفر حظاً ولو من باب انه يمتلك إتحاد وطني هيأ له أجواء
النزال بأريحية فسراليون للعلم بادرت بالقدوم للسودان قبل اربعة أيام من
اللقاء وهذا مؤشر إهتمام واضح بمباراة اليوم والتي ستبقي قابلة لكل
الإحتمالات وان كنا نتمني إنتصار منتخبنا.
*إهمال المنتخب أمر تعودنا عليه هذا حديث مازدا وبالطبع مثل هذا الحديث
لايحرك ساكناً فيمن أدمنو إهمال الكرة السودانية طوال السنوات الماضية
والتي ظل يحلق فيها الصقور بأجنحة شبه مكسورة وسرعان ماتهوي بمنتخبنا من
فرط إنكاسارها المتمثل في غياب الإهتمام وغياب الإعداد وغياب المال الذي
يجعل من منتخب بلد بحاله عاجز تماماً عن إقامة معسكر تحضيري داخلي أو
خارجي أو حتي أداء اي مباراة ودية فكل هذه البديهيات غير متاحة لمنتخبنا
وبعد كل ذلك سيظهر من يهاجم مازدا عند السقوط لا قدر الله.
*بالتوفيق لمنتخبنا ولا عزاء للعاجزين عن إبقاء شيئاً مجيد من رمزية
كرتنا المتمثلة في المنتخب الوطني.
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*السودان يستضيف سيراليون مساء اليوم باستاد الخرطوم  

 

 كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 

يشهد شيخ الاستادات (الخرطوم) مساء اليوم وضمن  تصفيات امم افريقيا مواجهة  صقور الجديان و سيراليون وتعتبر مباراة اليوم   تحد جديد لنجوم السودان لتعويض غياب النهائيات و لتحقيق أمنيات وتطلعات  الأمة السودانية لبلوغ نهائيات الأمم على غرار حضورهم في نهائيات غينيا  والجابون وقد أكمل منتخبنا كافة تحضيراته للمباراة بجملة من التدريبات  الناجحة والقوية التي أداها في الفترة الماضية ويعول الجهاز الفني لمنتخبنا  بقيادة مازدا وطاقمه المعاون على جاهزية لاعبيه الفنية خاصة نجوم  القمة  الذين وصلوا لدرجة عالية من الاستعداد بعد البرنامج التحضيري الجيد الذي  نفذه العملاقان بتونس مؤخرا ويسعى صقور الجديان لتحقيق الفوز في لقاء اليوم  وتحقيق بداية طيبة في مشوار التصفيات خاصة وأن اللقاء يقام على أرضهم وبين  جماهيرهم ويلعب منتخبنا في المجموعة التاسعة التي تضم إلى جانبه منتخب  سيراليون بالإضافة للبلد المضيف للنهائيات ساحل العاج برغم صعوبة المواجهات  و الاسماء التي تضمها مجموعة السودان  إلا أن لاعبينا عقدوا العزم وأكدوا  قدرتهم في تحقيق آمال جماهيرهم وبلوغ النهائيات على أن تكون مباراة اليوم  هي بداية الطريق نحو الوصول للجابون وبالمقابل أكملت الأسود السيراليونية  كافة تحضيراتها للمباراة وتسعى لأن تقول كلمتها في لقاء اليوم ويضم  السيراليوني بين صفوفه عددا من العناصر المميزة المحترفة في بعض الدوريات  الأوربية.
                        	*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed
					





هجوم سموحة يلفت الانظار في المطار 

*

----------


## عز الدين

*ايمن سعيد يتعرض للاصابة في تدريب المريخ 

 

بعثته وصلت صباح اليوم


 كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
تعرض اللاعب المصري ايمن سعيد للاصابة في تدريب  الفريق صباح امس و فشل في اكمال المران ليمنحه المدرب راحة و يغادر التدريب  للعلاج و سيحدد الطبيب امر نزوله الملعب من عدمها اليوم , الى  قد وصلت  الخرطوم صباح بعثة الاحمر قادمة من تونس بعد ان خاض الاحمر معسكرا تحضيريا  خاض من خلاله تدريبات عنيفة و مقابلتين ضد نجوم الدوري التونسي فضلا عن  مقابلة المنتخب الاولمبي التونسي
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الرائع فاروق على الابداعات

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وتسلم الرائع عزالدين على الاضافات الثرة

*

----------


## SHAKIRATEYA

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed
					

محمد سيد احمد : قرار لجنة الاستئنافات بخصوص مريخ امل باطل 




قال مساعد رئيس الاتحاد محمد سيد احمد في تصريحات للزعيم انه اخطأ بالتصويت لصالح إعادة مباراة المريخ و الامل و اضاف : قرار لجنة الاستئنافات باعادة المواجهة باطل قانونا لان مشاركة اللاعب بكري سليمة و اكد ان القانون يقف مع الاحمر و ان المباراة لن تعاد مطلقا و يجدر ذكره ان لجنة الاستئنافات كان قد سلمت قرارها بشأن المباراة وطلبت تسليمه للناديين 





 أرسى على بر يا حربويه .. تتلون فى الدقيقة مليون مرة .. أركز وابقى على رأى واحد .. أصلو المريخاب تمّوا وما حاسبنك معاهم .. بعد الفأس ما وقع على الرأس .. العب غيرها يا جكومى فى القلب فى القلب .. وتصريحك الأول بقى زى الملاريا فى الجسم 
*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*مازدا : نخطط للفوز رغم خطورة و شراسة خصمنا 




قال محمد عبد الله محمد عبد الله مازدا مدرب المنتخب ان مواجهة اليوم صعبة لاننا نواجه خصما كبيرا فرض شخصيته في الفترة الأخيرة وبات من المنتخبات ذات الثقل الفني الكبير لتطور مستواه وضمه لعدد من اللاعبين اصحاب القدرات الفنية العالية والخبرات الثرة في الميادين الخضراء وأشار مازدا إلى أن منتخب الأسود تطور كثيرا عما قبل ويضم لاعبين صغار السن وأصحاب إمكانيات فنية عالية ومن المؤكد أنهم يسعون للخروج بنتيجة ايجابية من امامنا ولكنا سنكون في الموعد ولن نخذل جماهيرنا وأمن على أنهم يستهدفون الفوز والحصول على أول ثلاث نقاط في التصفيات و تقديم مباراة رفيعة المستوي و اسعاد في اول مشاركة للتصفيات 


*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*تراوري : لن احضر مجددا للخرطوم حتى لو بالفيفا 




كفرووتر / الخرطوم / قال مهاجم المريخ تراوري في تصريحات نقلتها قوون انه اتخذ قرارا بعدم اللعب للمريخ مجددا و لن يحضر للخرطوم حتى لو اشتكاه المريخ للاتحاد الدولي و انه تعرض لظلم و معاملة قاسية من الجهاز الفني جعلته يتخذ قرار المغادرة من دون تفكير في العودة و ما حدث له لم يحدث لاي لاعب كرة قدم خاصة انه كان متواجدا لستة اشهر في الخرطوم دون ان يسمح له المسؤولين بملامس الكرة و اللعب مع زملائه


*

----------


## عز الدين

*منتخب السودان الوطني يبحث عن بداية مثالية أمام سيراليون مساء اليوم

  سيجد منتخبنا الوطني الاول، أنه ملزم بإنجاز عدة مهام فنية ونفسية وهو  ينطلق في تصفيات كأس أمم أفريقيا لكرة القدم التي تقام نهائياتها بالجابون  في 2017, وذلك حينما يستضيف منتخب سيراليون في الساعة الثامنة مساء اليوم  الأحد باستاد الخرطوم في إفتتاح مباريات المجموعة الثامنة التي تضم ايضا  منتخبي ساحل العاج حامل نسخة 2015, والجابون منظم نسخة 2017.
 ويعي  المدير الفني لمنتخب السودان محمد عبد الله “مازدا” ولاعبيه أنهم يجب أن  يتخطوا حاجزا نفسيا كبيرا بعدم تكرار الآداء الكارثي في تصفيات كأس أمم  أفريقيا 2015 التي جرت نهائياتها بغينيا الإستوائية, حيث تذيل السودان  مجموعته الأولى برصيد 3 نقاط فقط حصل عليها من فوز وحيد على نيجيريا  بالخرطوم بهدف بكري المدينة وخسر بعدها السودان ذهابا وايابا من الكونغو  برازافيل وجنوب افريقيا, وايابا من نيجيريا.
 وعلاوة على ذلك فإن  منتخب السودان مطالب بإسترداد ثقة جماهير السودان ومصالحتها بعد ما باتت  تلك الجماهير تعاني بشدة من سقوط المنتخب بملعبه في السنوات القليلة  الآخيرة والتي أخرها امام الكونغو برازافيل بهدف في سبتمبر 2014, ولهذا  يخوض صقور الجديان مباراة سيراليون غدا تحت ضغوط نفسية وفنية وجماهيرية  صعبة, فالخسارة مجددا تعني فتح الأبواب امام تداعيات لا حصر لها بالمنتخب  على كافة المستويات.
 ويخوض السودان المباراة في ظل معاناة نفسية  كبيرة بسبب الإهمال الواضح الذي يعاني منه المنتخب في ظل التجاهل الكامل من  الدولة التي فشلت في توفير معسكر خارجي بتونس تم التخطيط له بشكل جيد  بالتنسيق مع فريقي الهلال والمريخ اللذان نفذا هناك معسكرا للدور الثاني من  الموسم, ليفشل هذا المعسكر وينصاع المدير الفني مازدا بمنتخبه للامر  الواقع وينفذ فترة إعداد مضطربة ومرتبكة لم يتواجد فيها لاعبو الهلال  والمريخ الذين يمثلون هيكل المنتخب إلا في تدريبين فقط, الخميس والجمعة, من  جملة تدريبات إنطلقت قبل نحو شهر.
 وبدأ منتخب السودان إعداده يوم  16 مايو الماضي بإعلان قائمة من 32 لاعب وطوال فترة الإعداد لم يخض المنتخب  اي مباراة تجريبية ذات مستوى سوى مباراة صغيرة مع منتخب الشباب وفاز بها  2-0.
 ومع ذلك ابدى مازدا نوعا من التفاؤل لمباراة الغد والتي تمثل  تحديا جديدا للاعبيه وله شخصيا في أن يحقق للمدرب الوطني نجاحا جديدا من  خلال سعيه الشخصي لتأهيل المنتخب للمرة الثالثة إلى النهائيات الافريقية  خلال عقد من الزمان وذلك كان قد بدأ في التواجد بنهائيات غانا 2008 وغينيا  الإستوائية-الجابون 2012.
 وقال مازدا:” أنا متفائل بنجاح هذا الجيل  من اللاعبين في إعادتنا للنهائيات الأفريقية للمرة الثالثة في السنوات  الآخيرة, فقد إكتسب هذا الجيل الآن خبرات جيدة وقد شارك أغلبهم في نهائيات  2012 بغينيا الإستوائية-الجابونوكان بعضهم صغار السن والآن باتوا أكثر نضجا  ويمكنهم الآداء بشكل افضل, أتمنى أن نخطو الخطوة الأولى بنجاح أمام  سيراليون, ونتمكن بعد ذلك في أن نعدهم بشكل أفضل لبقية المباريات”.
  ويعتمد مازدا على تشكيل ظل يلعب كل المباريات خلال السنوات الثلاث الآخيرة,  والذي يضم كل من المعز محجوب “قائد” في حراسة المرمى, وفي الدفاع يعود  للمنتخب سيف مساوي ومعه في قلب الدفاع صلاح نمر, الطاهر الحاج ومصعب عمر  على الظهيرين, وفي الوسط المدافع يلعب أمير كمال ونصر الدين الشغيل, وفي  الوسط المهاجم عمارية ونزار حامد وبشة وفي الهجوم مدثر كاريكا وبكري  المدينة.
 ويحتاط المنتخب بلاعبين مثل رمضان عجب, أحمد عبد الله ضفر, مهند الطاهر وصلاح الجزولي.
  وقال قائد المنتخب السوداني المعز محجوب أكثر اللاعبين تواجدا بقائمته منذ  عام 2001:” أولا أشكر جميع من وقفوا معنا, خاصة في آخر يومين ظهر فيهما  المنتخب مكتمل في لاعبيه, بعد إنتظام لاعبي المريخ والهلال, والمباراة  حقيقة صعبة جدا بالنسبة لنا, وأتمنى أن يوفقنا الله في تكون فاتحة خير  وبداية حقيقية بالنسبة لنا, وأن تكون بداية جيدة لحملة جديدة للمنتخب, ونحن  نحلم بالثلاث نقاط بالطبع, وبإذن الله, ومن خلال التدريبات الآخيرة,  والروح المعنوية العالية عند اللاعبين, نحقق الثلاث نقاط ونفتح بها رصيدنا  ونتمنى أن يوفقنا الله في تحقيق الإنتصار في بقية مبارياتنا بالمجموعة”.
  أما منتخب سيراليون فقد حضر إلى الخرطوم قبل 5 أيام من المقابلة واجرى  سلسلة من التدريبات الناجحة وسيختمها اليوم وقد إستدعى 4 محترفين يلعبون  خارج أفريقيا على رأسهم قائد المنتخب عمر بانجورا الذي يلعب في الدوري  البيلاروسي, إلى جانب جون كامارا المحترف في الدوري اليوناني, ومحمد كامارا  المحترف في الدوري الأمريكي, هذا إلى جانب إستدعاء 10 لاعبين من المنتخب  الأولمبي الذي أقصى الكاميرون قبل اسبوعين من تصفيات أفريقيا المؤهلة  لاولمبياد ريودي جانيرو, ويعاني المنتخب السيراليون من تجميد بطولات كرة  القدم في بلاده بسبب تفشي وباء الإيبولا منذ العام الماضي ولهذا يفتقد  لاعبيه أجواء المباريات التنافسية وهو ما أوضحه المدير الفني المكلف مباراة  السودان فقط جون جيبوه شيرنقتون في تصريحه الأسبوع الماضي ولكنه جدد  تصريحاته للموقع حين قال:” نحن إستعدينا جيدا جدا لمباراة السودان ونتمنى  أن نخرج بنتيجة إيجابية”.
 ومع ذلك فإن منتخب سيراليون إستعد لهذه المباراة بتواجد معظم عناصره التي عمادها المنتخب الأولمبي في الكاميرون منذ أبريل الماضي.
  وكان منتخب السودان قد واجه سيراليون في تاريخه مرتين وفاز عليها ذهابا  2-0 وإيابا بإستاد المريخ بنفس النتيجة وذلك على تصفيات افريقيا المؤهلة  لمونديال كوريا الجنوبية- اليابان 2002, من محاسن صدف هذه المباراة للسودان  أن المدرب العام للمنتخب والذي إنضم للجهاز الفني الشهر الماضي خالد بخيت,  مهاجم الهلال السابق, أحرز هدفي السودان سيراليون بملعبها, وفي مباراة أم  درمان احرز أحد الهدفين.
 يذكر أن مباراة السودان أمام ضيفه سيراليون يديرها طاقم تحكيم من أوغندا ويراقبها مراقب من إثيوبيا.
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الزعيم


صقور الجديان يصارعون سيراليون والزعيم يشرف البلاد اليوم
المريخ يودع تونس بتدريب ساخن .. إدارة الأحمر تنهي الاتفاق مع فندق روانيا مقرا دائما للفريق
مساعد رئيس الاتحاد يؤكد بطلان قرار لجنة الاستئنافات .. اشتباكات بالأيدي في تدريبات وفاق سطيف
الزعيم في الخرطوم صباح اليوم
المريخ يختتم تحضيراته بتونس بمران قوي وغارزيتو يركز على اللياقة
بعد عودة رئيسه .. مجلس الشورى يعقد اجتماعا مهما بالثلاثاء
تاكيدا لما اوردته الزعيم .. المريخ يسمي روانيا مقرا دائما لجهازه الفني ولاعبيه
تواجدت به امس .. الزعيم تكشف مقر الاقامة الجديد
متوكل احمد علي : المقر الدائم خطوة في الطريق الصحيح
اسامة الشاذلي : معسكر تونس منح القطاع الطبي صك الاجادة
اوفيا بالاستحقاق المتفق عليه .. صديق وضقل يتبرعان ب 70 الف جنيه
قال ان تاخر التقرير يلغي قرار الايقاف .. محمد سيد احمد : استعجلت عندما ساندت قرار اعادة مباراة البمريخ والامل
وائل جمعة : لا نعلم شيئا عن مباراة وفاق سطيف
اشتباكات بالايدي في تدريبات وفاق سطيف .. ماضوي يرفض مؤامرة المدير الرياضي ضد المعد البدني بلخير ويغلق هاتفه
السودان يستضيف سيراليون في تصفيات امم افريقيا اليوم
ابو هريرة حسين قريبا من وزارة الشباب والرياضة الولائية

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الصدى


صقور الجديان يتاهبون لقهر سيراليون الليلة بالخرطوم
الكاف يخصم ربع مليون دولار من الهلال والمريخ في الأبطال
مازدا : اخترت تشكيلتي بعيدا عن المفاجآت وركزت على لاعبي القمة
بعثة المريخ تعود صباح اليوم
أيمن يفشل في إكمال المران
غارزيتو يشيد بمعسكر المريخ بتونس
المريخ يتدرب حسب الطقس في رمضان
الكاف يخصم ربع مليون دولار من الهلال والمريخ في الابطال
منتخبنا يتاهب لقهر سيراليون بالخرطوم الليلة
غياب تام لأعضاء الاتحاد في المران الختامي لصقور الجديان
مازدا : ساركز على نجوم العملاقين في مباراة اليوم
في مران الوداع بتونس .. المريخ يتدرب لساعتين دون اجراء اي تمارين بالكرة
ايمن سعيد يفشل في اكمال التدريب وايهاب زغبير يتعرض للاصابة
تصريحات متفائلة للطاقم الفني بعد نهاية معسكر تونس .. غارزيتو : الجدد اثبتوا جدارتهم وابتعاد علاء منطقي
انطونيو : افضل مكان لحديث اللاعبين المستطيل الاخضر لا صفحات الصحف
غارزيتو يجتمع باللاعبين
حاتم عبد الغفار : المجلس لم يقصر ووفر كل متطلبات المرحلة للاعبين والجهاز الفني
رئيس البعثة يجتمع بالجهاز الفني 
زي جديد للمريخ من رابطته بقطر
المريخ يكرم منسق المعسكر
ديديه يعانق الجماهير بمظهر جديد 
العابد : المعسكر حقق نجاحا كبيرا

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الزاوية


ثنائية العقرب وكاريكا تهدد الضيوف .. صقور الجديان تبدأ السباق نحو الجابون بمصارعة أسود سراليون 
غارزيتو : راض عن المعسكر .. وانهينا التحضيرات بدون إصابات 
المريخ يودع تونس بأعنف واقوي مران .. ورابطة قطر تدعمه بمعدات كاملة 
مقر دائم لمعسكرات الفرقة الحمراء بفندق ( روانيا )  حتي نهاية الموسم 
المريخ يصل الخرطوم صباح اليوم
تمنى التوفيق لصقور الجديان .. غارزيتو : راض عن المعسكر .. وانهينا التحضيرات بدون إصابات
اعنف مران قبل العودة للسودان
اجواء ماقبل مغادرة المريخ لتونس
لاعبو الاحمر ينهون معسكر تونس ويتاهبون للتحديات
بعد عودة ود الياس .. اجتماع مهم لمجلس الشورى يوم الثلاثاء
اطقم المباريات تصل الخرطوم في الايام المقبلة .. رابطة قطر تهدي المريخ 4 اطقم رياضية
معسكر متكافل للمريخ بفندق روانيا .. مقر دائم للمعكسرات حتى نهاية الموسم وجناح خاص لغارزيتو
صقور الجديان تبحث عن فوز معنوي في اول مشوار
منتخبنا انهى تحضيراته امس بالخرطوم خلف الاسوار وتشكيلة متوازنة لمازدا في مواجهة سيراليون
كاريكا يجوار المدينة من جديد .. الحيوية تعود لمقدمة صقور الجديان الهجومية بافضل ثنائي
التلفزيون يخرج نهائيا من سباق رفع الشارة
بعد الفراغ من المعسكر .. الهلال يعود فجرا ويعانق انصاره عصرا
منتخب السودان يتالق ويحرز 8 ميداليات في انطلاقة بطولة شرق افريقيا لناشئي القوى


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* ◄ صـحـيـفــــة قــــــــوون :

• ينازل سيراليون فى الثامنه مساء اليوم
• منتخبنا يسعى للانتصار واسعاد اﻻنصار فى اول المشوار
• قوون استقبلتها فى الثالثه والنصف من صباح اليوم بمطار الخرطوم : اﻻزرق ظهر وبان وجمّل سماء السودان
• بعثة اﻻحمر اليوم بالخرطوم .. وتراورى يؤكد : لن اعود للمريخ حتى لو بالفيفا !
• الاربعاء .. بداية اجراءات سفر الهلال إلى الكونغو
• سفارة السودان بتونس فى وداع بعثة الهلال
• بعثة الهلال تقضى 7 ساعات بفندق ليبساج المطار بالقاهرة
• نجوم المنتخب التونسي يحيون الكوكي .. الزمالك مهتم بصانع العاب المريخ السابق شيمليس
• عضو بلجنة الاستئنافات يؤكد إعادة مباراة المريخ والامل عطبرة
• في احتفال انيق بنادي الشرطة : مجموعة انا الهلال وبس تكرم المحجوب والمدهش والكوارتي

◄ صـحـيـفــــة الاسـيــــــــــــاد :

• يستهل مشواره في التصفيات بمواجهة سيراليون مساء اليوم
• ﺭغم ﺍلإهمال ﺩﺍﻳﺮﻳﻦ ﻣﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﻳﺴﺮ ﺍﻟﺒﺎﻝ
• ﺍﻻﻗﻤﺎﺭ ﻳﻌﺎﻧﻘﻮﻥ ﺍﻻﻧﺼﺎﺭ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﻘﺒﺮة ﻣﺴﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﻻﻧﻂﻻﻗﺔ ﻣﺸﻮﺍﺭ ﺍﻻﺑﻄﺎﻝ
• ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻛﻰ ﻟـ (بي ﺍﻥ ﺍﺳﺒﻮﺭﺕ) : ﺗﻮﻧﺲ ﺳﺎﻫﻤﺖ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻋﺪﺍﺩ الهلال ﻟﻤﻠﺤﻤﺔ مازيمبي
• الهلال يستهل تدريباته مساء اليوم بالمقبرة
• عاطف النور يسلم تقريره لمجلس الهلال
• اجتماع مشترك للكوكي مع الامين العام قبل المران
• طاقم تحكيم يوغندي لمباراة السودان وسيراليون
• تشكيلة منتخبنا الوطني في مباراة اليوم : المعز ، مساوي ، صلاح نمر ، فداسي ، الطاهر الحاج ، الشغيل ، امير كمال ، نزار حامد ، عماري ، كاريكا ، والمدينة

◄ صـحـيـفــــة الـجـوهـــرة الـريـاضـيـــة :

• بقيادة كاريكا ونزار والمدينه فى الملعب العتيق
• صقور الجديان تصارع سيراليون فى تصفيات الكان
• هيثم مصطفى لـ "الجوهرة": وجودى ليس مهماً .. اﻻهم رعاية الدولة للمنتخب
• بعثة الهلال فى الخرطوم .. والفريق يعانق اﻻنصار فى امدرمان
• اﻻسد لـ "الجوهرة": اﻻمل واﻻهلى افضل اعداد للغربان .. هجوم سموحه يلفت اﻻنظار فى المطار .. والمريخ يعود
• بعثة الهلال تصل البلاد فجر اليوم .. ويدخل معسكر بالصنوبر بالاثنين
• الهلال يعانق أنصاره مساء اليوم على ملعبه بامدرمان
• جمعة جينارو واتير توماس ينخرطان في اعداد الأزرق
• الاسد : الامل والارسنال اعداد قوي لنزال مازيمبي الكنغولي
• عطاف النور : إصابة اندرزينهو خفيفة .. ومعسكر "سوسة" الأنجح
• الهلال يلعب .. أمبدة تكسب .. والخرطوم يفوز بلقب دوري الشباب

◄ صـحـيـفــــة عـالــــم الـنـجــــوم :

• الهلال يرفع التمام ويعلن الاستعداد لدوري الكبار !
• صقور الجديان تستدرج اسود سيراليون في اشرس نزال بالخرطوم
• لاعبونا يتعاهدون على الانتصار .. مفاجآت في التشكيلة لمنتخبنا
• الكوكي يفاجىء اللاعبين ويرفض الراحة والفريق يتمرن اليوم استعدادا للامل
• (6) مليار تتسبب في تأجيل تمديد تعاقد امير كمال وراجي عبد العاطي
• الهلال يكثف إتصالاته مع الاندية الافريقية من مباريات ودية
• دوليو الهلال بالمنتخب الاول ينضمون للتدريبات غدا
• بي ان اسبورت تنقل مباراة منتخبنا الوطني ومنتخب سيراليون
• الهلال يفتح متجر حديث للالبسة ومعدات تشجيعية تحمل الشعار
• وحدة طبية جديدة في الهلال .. اندرزينهو يتدرب مساء اليوم

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*◄> عناوين الرياضية من الصحف السياسية  :

• الهلال يفتح الابواب امام الجمهور لمتابعة التمارين
• السودان يبحث عن بداية مثالية أمام سيراليون في تصفيات أمم أفريقيا
• قناة (بي ان سبورت) تطمئن علي جاهزية نقل مباراة صقور الجديان وسيراليون
• رديف الهلال يرفع من وتيرة تحضيراتهم لخرطوم الوطني
• ناشئوا الازرق يواجهون التضامن بكأس دوري الناشئين بولاية الخرطوم
• شباب الهلال يخسر من امبدة ويهدي التتويج لخرطوم الوطني
• تواصل اعمال الصيانة والتأهيل باستاد دنقلا لاستقبال كأس السودان
• الكوكب يعمق جراح ام شجرة ويزاحم الاملاك المتصدر في الثالثة بالقضارف
• نفرة تأهيل وصيانة الاستاد تتواصل في سنجة 
• الاهلي يهزم الاتحاد بثلاثية في دوري الدرجة الاولى بكوستي
• عبودي ينقذ الرابطة من الهزيمة امام الدسيس في دوري الثانية بالمناقل

*

----------


## فرناندو بيانو

*خالص الشكر و التقدير
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نجم نسور قرطاج: كماشة أندية الجزائر ليست مشكلة للأحمر

 

قلل اللاعب الدولي التونسي فرجاني ساسي  نجم فريق ميتز الفرنسي ومنتخب نسور قرطاج من وقوع المريخ في كماشة ثلاثة  أندية جزائرية في المجموعة الثانية من دور المجموعات من دوري أبطال  أفريقيا.. مضيفاً أن الفرقة الحمراء مطالبة بحصد نقاط أم درمان التسع وهي  كفيلة بصعود المريخ للدور ربع النهائي وترك الفرق الجزائرية الثلاثة  التنافس على البطاقة الثانية.. وأضاف نجم المنتخب التونسي أن نجاح المريخ  في إقصاء الترجي التونسي وضعه تحت المجهر تماماً وجعله أحد أبرز المرشحين  للتتويج بدوري أبطال أفريقيا.
من جهة أخرى، هنأ فرجاني ساسي المريخ بتعاقده مع العاجي ديديه ليبري زميله  السابق في الصفاقسي التونسي.. وقال إن المريخ سيجني الفائدة الكاملة من  تعاقده مع لاعب خبير باللعب الأفريقي وقادر على صناعة الفارق للفرقة  الحمراء.. مضيفاً أن ليبري لاعب متعدد المهام داخل الملعب سواء في صناعة  اللعب أو في إحراز الأهداف.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عمر بخيت في حوار مثير مع الصدى: 
السبت, 13 يونيو 2015 10:18    
  خرجت من الهلال بطريقة مؤسفة ولا أحد امتلك الشجاعة ليقول الحقيقة 
 مجتمع المريخ راقي حفظ لي حقي وأنصفني وسأرد له الدين بإنجاز خارجي

  ونس ـ وليد الطاهر

 لولا  أن المريخ زيّن كشفه في اليوم الأخير من الانتقالات التكميلية بالدرة  الغالية عمر بخيت لما احتفلت جماهيره بتلك التسجيلات التي خالف فيها الأحمر  التوقعات ولم ينتدب العناصر التي كانت مرشحة وبالتالي سيطر نوع من الإحباط  على الجماهير ولم يفارقها الا بعد أن وقّع عمر بخيت في الكشوفات الحمراء  حيث أحسنت الجماهير استقباله ووضعته أمام أكبر تحدٍ حتى يرد لها التحية  بأفضل منها ويقود الفرقة الحمراء لتحقيق إنجاز لافت في الفترة المقبلة، عمر  حل ضيفاً عزيزاً على الصدى من تونس عبر حوار مطول هنا نصه:

  * اليوم ختام معسكر المريخ بتونس، تقييمك لفترة الإعداد؟
 اعتقد  أن المعسكر كان ناجحاً للغاية وحقق الهدف المنشود وأنجز الجهاز الفني  برنامجاً مثالياً في 11 يوماً تساوي شهراً من التحضيرات نظراً للبرنامج  الضاغط الذي خضعنا له في الفترة الماضية واعتقد أن العامل المهم الذي ساعد  على نجاح المعسكر الإعدادي الروح العالية التي أدى بها اللاعبون التدريبات  والبرنامج النموذجي الذي وضعه الفرنسي غارزيتو واعتقد أن فترة الإعداد كانت  كافية بالنسبة للاعبين الذين أكملوا النصف الأول من الموسم مع المريخ  لأنهم كانوا في كامل جاهزيتهم بفضل المشاركات المحلية والأفريقية لكن  بالنسبة للذين انضموا حديثاً للمريخ اعتقد أنهم مازالوا بحاجة للمزيد من  التدريبات والإعداد الجاد وباذن الله وبعد المشاركة مع الفريق في التدريبات  التي سيخضع لها في الخرطوم ومباراتي الأهلي والرابطة نستطيع أن نصل إلى  الدرجة المطلوبة من الجاهزية، هذا بالطبع على صعيد الجاهزية البدنية  بالنسبة للقادمين الجدد أما من ناحية الانسجام والتفاهم بحمدلله لم نجد أي  صعوبة تذكر في الانسجام مع المجموعة في وقتٍ وجيز.
 * خسارة التجربة الإعدادية أمام الأولمبي التونسي قد تكون محبطة للجماهير سيما وأن الهلال فاز عليه؟
 المباريات  الإعدادية لا تنظر اليها الأجهزة الفنية بمعيار الخسارة والانتصار ولو  تعامل غارزيتو مع مباراة الأولمبي التونسي بحسابات الربح والخسارة لما أشرك  كل اللاعبين الذين رافقوا البعثة إلى تونس بتفاوت جاهزيتهم، التجربة كانت  ناجحة ومفيدة وكشفت الكثير للجهاز الفني بغض النظر عن أخطاء التحكيم التي  حرمت المريخ من نصر مستحق ويجب الا ننسى أن الأحمر خاض هذه التجربة في غياب  نجومه الدوليين ومع ذلك كان مظهر الفريق مميزاً بشهادة مدرب الأولمبي  التونسي.

  * هناك الكثير من المخاوف بعد أن أصبحت الاستحقاقات المحلية والأفريقية وشيكة والمدرب يتحدث عن عدم جاهزية كل العناصر حتى اللحظة؟
 بالنسبة  لمباراة كأس السودان أمام أهلي الخرطوم لا اعتقد أن المريخ سيواجه مشكلة  كبيرة في كسب نتيجتها لأن العناصر الجاهزة تستطيع القيام بالمهمة على أكمل  وجه وكذلك يمكن للجهاز الفني أن يستفيد منها في تجهيز بعض العناصر  ومباراتنا أمام الرابطة ايضاً يمكن أن تدخل في إطار البرنامج الإعدادي  للفريق لمجموعات دوري الأبطال وشخصياً أتوقع أن يجد المريخ معاناة كبيرة  أمام الأهلي لأنه فريق جيد ومحترم وواضح أنه جاء بشكل مختلف للنصف الثاني  بدليل الفوز الذي حققه على مريخ الفاشر في عقر داره وكذلك الرابطة سيلعب  بأرضه وكل هذه المباريات يمكن للمريخ أن يعاني فيها كثيراً لكن المحصلة  النهائية ستكون في مصلحتنا بمشيئة الله.

  * البعض يعتقد أن مباراتكم أمام مولودية العلمة في فاتحة مشوار المجموعات ستكون سهلة بعد هبوط الفريق الجزائري؟
 هذا  الحديث لا أساس له من الصحة ولو تعاملنا مع الفريق الجزائري بهذا الافتراض  لا استبعد أن نتعرض للخسارة، مولودية العلمة فريق جيد ولو لم يكن كذلك لما  صعد إلى مجموعات دوري الأبطال وقبل أن نتحدث عن هبوط هذا الفريق من الدوري  الجزائري علينا أن نعود لفارق النقاط بينه وحامل اللقب لنتأكد من أن  الدوري الجزائري قوي وشرس وبالتالي فإن الهبوط منه لا يعني تواضع الفريق  الهابط ثم أن العلمة يتميز بخط هجوم يُعتبر الأقوى في الدوري الجزائري وكل  هذه المعطيات تفرض علينا التعامل مع العلمة كفريق جيد ومحترم والشئ الوحيد  الذي يمكن أن يرجّح كفتنا عليه أن الخبرة الأفريقية ستكون في مصلحتنا  وبخلاف ذلك أتوقع أن تكون المنافسة قائمة في كل شئ.

  * بصراحة هل توقعت الانتقال للمريخ بعد شطبك من الهلال؟
 أنا  لاعب كرة قدم محترف وبالتالي لا أتعامل بالعاطفة، كرة القدم مهنتي ووظيفتي  وبعد شطبي من الهلال انتقلت لأهلي الخرطوم وكنت احتاج للعب لفريق كبير حتى  أظهر امكانياتي الحقيقية وحتى أؤكد بأنني لا استحق مغادرة الهلال ولذلك لا  استطيع أن أصف لك شعوري عندما طلب مني المريخ التوقيع في كشوفاته في فترة  الانتقالات التكميلية لأن المريخ فريق كبير ويشارك في مرحلة متقدمة من  البطولة الأفريقية وجئت للأحمر بشهية مفتوحة ورغبة كبيرة في الإجادة  والتألق وهي فرصة لأشكر جماهير المريخ الوفية التي استقبلتني خير استقبال  ودعمتني معنوياً وسأرد لها التحية بأفضل منها وسأبذل قصارى جهدي من أجل  إسعاد تلك الجماهير.

 عمري 32 سنة والحديث عن كبر سني مفضوح الغرض 
  * تحدثت بعض الصحف بعد التوقيع معك عن انك لاعب كبير في السن ولن تقدم شيئاً للأحمر؟
 قرأت  هذا الحديث كثيراً في بعض الإصدارات ولم أتوقع منها غير ذلك لأن الهدف من  هذا الحديث مكشوف بالنسبة لي ولجماهير المريخ، قادر على العطاء لأربع سنوات  بدرجة عالية من التألق والإجادة، عمري الآن 32 سنة وهي سن النضج الكروي  وبالتالي سيستفيد المريخ كثيراً من خبراتي وامكانياتي، عمر بخيت ليس بكبير  في السن ولكني مستهلك لأنني لعبت للهلال 12 عاماً ظللت أشارك بصورة مستمرة  في التشكيل الأساسي ولم أعرف مقاعد البدلاء حتى في المباريات الودية ولذلك  التقطت أنفاسي في فترتي مع الأهلي وباذن الله ستشاهد جماهير المريخ عمر  بخيت وهو في أفضل حالاته وسأقدم من المستوى الفني ما يؤكد بأنني إضافة  نوعية للفرقة الحمراء، ولا أفضّل الرد على مثل هذه الأحاديث عبر الصحف بل  أجد مُتعة كبيرة في الرد عليها داخل المستطيل الأخضر خاصة وأن من تحدثوا عن  تقدم سني غرضهم مكشوف ومفضوح.

 خرجت من الهلال بطريقة مؤسفة ولكن لا أحد امتلك الشجاعة ليقول الحقيقة 
  * هل أنت نادم على الطريقة التي غادرت بها نادي الهلال؟
 الجميع  يعرف كيف خرج عمر بخيت من الهلال والطريقة المؤسفة التي غادرت بها الفرقة  الزرقاء ولكن المؤسف حقاً أنني لم أجد أي شخص امتلك الحد الأدنى من الشجاعة  ليذكر حقيقة شطب عمر من الهلال ولم يكن هناك أي شخص شجاع استطاع أن يخرج  للجماهير ليخبرها عن الطريقة التي تم بها شطب عمر ولماذا وكيف؟ ولكن هذه  التفاصيل لا تهمني كثيراً لأنها أصبحت بالنسبة لي حكاية من الماضي، حالياً  أنا لاعب المريخ وسعيد جداً بارتداء شعاره وسأقدم عُصارة جهدي وخبراتي  لخدمة هذا النادي الكبير.

 وجدت أروع استقبال في المريخ وسأرد الدين لجماهيره بإنجاز خارجي
  * كيف وجدت مجتمع المريخ؟
 يكفيني  فخراً واعتزازاً أنني لعبت للنادي الذي عرف قدري وحفظ لي حقي وأحسن  استقبالي من أول وهلة ووجدت فيه كل احترام وتقدير ولم أشعر مطلقاً بأنني  لاعب جديد في المريخ سيما وأنني زاملت غالبية لاعبيه في المنتخب الوطني  وأصبحت تجمعني بهم علاقات صداقة حميمة جداً، مجتمع المريخ راقي جداً وجعلني  أشعر أنني مع أسرتي وفي جو صحي يحفّز أي لاعب ليبدع ويقدم أفضل مالديه وقد  أخجلني جمهور المريخ بالحفاوة البالغة التي استقبلني بها ولذلك لن أجد ما  أرد به هذا الدين الثقيل غير تحقيق إنجاز خارجي يسعد تلك الجماهير الوفية.

  * أهداف تسعى لتحقيقها في مشوارك الجديد مع المريخ؟
أنا  ألعب لنادٍ كبير وبالتالي طموحاتي بلا حدود وأعشق تحقيق الأرقام القياسية  لذلك جئت للمريخ حتى أضع بصمتي بقوة مع الفرقة الحمراء وحتى أسهم في حصول  الفريق على لقب دوري الأبطال واستعادة بطولة الدوري الممتاز والاحتفاظ بلقب  كأس السودان.

 شهادتي في غارزيتو مجروحة لأنه مدرب بدرجة أخ وصديق 
  * أول حديث لغارزيتو بعد تسلمه مهام تدريب المريخ تحسر فيه على عدم التعاقد معك؟
 شهادتي  في غارزيتو مجروحة لأنه بالنسبة لي ليس مدرب فحسب، غارزيتو بالنسبة لي أب  وصديق ومدرب قدير أضاف الكثير لمسيرتي الكروية وقد أسعدني كثيراً حديثه عقب  تعاقده مع المريخ عندما أشار إلى أنه لو كان موجوداً في فترة التسجيلات  لقام بضم عمر بخيت أولاً وأنا سعيد بتلك الشهادة وسعيد أكثر للاستقبال  الرائع الذي وجدته من غارزيتو بعد التعاقد مع الفرقة الحمراء وباذن الله لن  أخذله وسأكون على قدر ثقته الكبيرة في قدراتي وخبراتي حتى أسهم مع زملائي  في تحقيق إنجاز لافت للفرقة الحمراء.

 لمسات ديديه تتحدث عن محترف نموذجي وسيلا لاعب كبير 
  * أشياء يحتاجها عمر بخيت لكي يبدع في مشواره الجديد مع المريخ؟
 احتاج  لأمرين، أولاً احتاج بشدة لإعلام المريخ لكي يدافع عني في وجه الهجوم  اليومي الذي اتعرض له دون ذنب جنيته سوى أنني وقّعت للمريخ بعد أن شطبني  الهلال، هؤلاء يريدون تدميري ويستهدفونني بصورة يومية وأنا واثق من أن  الأقلام الحمراء ستتصدى للدفاع عني بعد أن وقفت معي وقفة مشرفة واحتاج كذلك  لدعم جماهير المريخ الوفية وأنا واثق من قدرتي على الرد على حملة  الاستهداف التي اتعرض لها بمستوى مميز مع الفرقة الحمراء.

  * ماهو رأيك في الإضافات الجديدة للفرقة الحمراء؟
 سيلا  لاعب معروف وهو مدافع صاحب قدرات عالية ولاعب بطولات يمكن أن يقدم الكثير  للمريخ واستطاع اللاعب في فترة الإعداد أن يدحض كل الاخبار التي تحدثت عن  إصابته وأظهر امكانيات دفاعية ممتازة تؤهله للمشاركة مع الفرقة الحمراء أما  لمسات ديديه فتتحدث عن لاعب نموذجي صاحب قدرات فنية عالية يوظّفها لمصلحة  المجموعة وأتوقع لهذا اللاعب أن يحدث إضافة حقيقية في المقدمة الهجومية  للفرقة الحمراء.

  * ماذا أنت قائل في خاتمة هذا الحوار؟
 البطولات  الأفريقية تحتاج لحسابات مختلفة تماماً عن البطولات المحلية ومن الصعب  جداً تحقيق بطولة أفريقية مالم يكن هناك عمل فني وإداري وجماهيري كبير  ولذلك أتمنى عزل فريق الكرة عن أي مشكلة أو أزمة حتى يتمكن من تحقيق أحلام  وطموحات الجماهير الحمراء.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رسالة تونس
  السبت, 13 يونيو 2015 09:58    

 
 وليد الطاهر 
  سيلا وديديه.. أبناء الحي الواحد وأصدقاء الطفولة يجتمعان في المريخ 
 لاحظت  الصدى أن الثنائي الإيفواري ديديه وسيلا لم يفترقا مطلقاً منذ وصول البعثة  الحمراء مطار تونس حيث يتواجدان سوياً في غرفة الطعام وذكر سيلا في حديثه  للصدى أنه يعرف ديديه منذ الصغر حيث كانا يقيمان سوياً في حي واحد ولعبا  كرة القدم وكانا أصدقاء طفولة ولكن بعد ذلك افترقا لفترة طويلة بعد أن لعب  سيلا محترفاً في عدة دول بعد أن استقر به المقام في السودان لفترة ليست  بالقصيرة في حين كانت غالبية تجارب ديديه الاحترافية في تونس وكشف سيلا عن  تحديات كبيرة ظلت تجمعه مع ديديه في كل تدريبات الفرقة الحمراء حيث يشارك  ديديه في الهجوم في حين يتولى سيلا مراقبته وأبدى سيلا سعادته الكبيرة  بتعاقد المريخ مع صديق طفولته وقال إنهما تعاهدا على تقديم تجربة احترافية  متميزة مع الفرقة الحمراء حتى يتوج الأحمر مشواره الأفريقي معهما بالحصول  على لقب دوري الأبطال، سيلا تغزّل كثيراً في القدرات الهجومية العالية  لديديه وراهن على أنه سينهي ظاهرة ضياع الفرص السهلة في المريخ في حين تحدث  ديديه عن زميله سيلا وامتدح قدراته الدفاعية العالية وراهن على أنه سيشارك  أساسياً وسيقدم مستوىً متميزاً مع الفرقة الحمراء واستدل على ذلك بتألق  سيلا في كل التدريبات والتجارب التي شارك فيها.
 جمال سالم يعشق الجلوس مع نفسه كثيراً 
 لا يميل  الحارس جمال سالم للحديث كثيراً ولا يميل حتى للثنائيات التي تعتبر طابع  معسكر الفرقة الحمراء بتونس ويجد جمال مُتعة خاصة في الجلوس مع نفسه كثيراً  والاستماع للموسيقى الهادئة وتأملها برغم أن جمال يتميز بعلاقة رائعة جداً  مع جميع لاعبي المريخ ومال جمال للجلوس مع نفسه وظل وحيداً بعد مغادرة  لاعبي المنتخب حيث كان كثيراً ما يتواجد مع المعز محجوب الذي أشرف على  تدريب جمال سالم عند عودته من يوغندا.
 اجتماعات متواصلة للاعبي المريخ في الغرفة 1262 
 يحرص  لاعبو المريخ على الاجتماع بصورة يومية بعيداً عن الجهاز الفني والبعثة  الإدارية في الغرفة رقم 1262 وهي الغرفة التي يقيم فيها قائد الفرقة  الحمراء راجي عبد العاطي والمصري أيمن سعيد حيث درج اللاعبون على الالتقاء  هناك والتفاكر حول التحديات التي تنتظرهم على الصعيدين الأفريقي والمحلي  وكيفية الاستفادة من فترة الإعداد والشكل الذي سيكون عليه الفريق في النصف  الثاني من الموسم بعد الإضافات المحدودة وظل راجي يتلقى شكاوى جميع  اللاعبين ويبادر بحلها ويحثهم على ضرورة الاجتهاد في المرحلة المقبلة،  وأظهر اللاعبون تفاؤلاً كبيراً بغرفة القائد التي انطلق منها المريخ لقهر  الترجي وراهنوا على أن معسكر قصر قرطاج سيكون نقطة انطلاقة المريخ نحو لقب  دوري الأبطال.
 أدارها بمرونة إدارية وبانضباط المؤسسة العسكرية 
 ارتياح كبير وسط اللاعبين لرئاسة الفريق للبعثة 
 وجد نجوم  الفرقة الحمراء كل تعاون من البعثة الإدارية بقيادة الفريق طارق عثمان  الطاهر الأمين العام لمجلس الإدارة الذي أدار البعثة بحنكة واقتدار وجعل  فترة الإعداد تنتهي دون أن تواجه المريخ أي مشكلة لأنه ظل يتابع كل صغيرة  وكبيرة بنفسه ونقل الفريق طارق انضباط المؤسسة العسكرية للمريخ وظل حريصاً  على فرض الانضباط بحسم وصرامة ولكنه وبعد انتهاء التدريبات دائماً ما يحرص  على علاقة حميمة مع اللاعبين وعلى حل أي مشكلة تواجه أي لاعب وتعامل معهم  بمرونة كبيرة لذلك لاحظت الصحيفة الارتياح الكبير وسط اللاعبين لرئاسة طارق  للبعثة وللطريقة المميزة التي أدار بها البعثة الحمراء.
 تدريباته لا تعرف التكرار المُمل 
 انطونيو غارزيتو يقضي الساعات بحثاً عن الجديد المبتكر 
 في الجهاز  الفني بالمريخ كل شئ محسوب بدقة لا مثيل لها في وجود خبرات أجنبية تجيد  الابتكار ولا تعرف التكرار، وقبل كل تدريب ظل الجهاز الفني يعقد اجتماعاً  مطولاً يناقش فيه الحصة التدريبية التي سينفّذها اللاعبون والشئ الذي ينقص  الفريق حتى يتم إدراجه في البرنامج التدريبي وظل انطونيو غارزيتو مدرب  اللياقة يمضي وقتاً طويلاً مع الكمبيوتر المحمول لتجهيز تدريب الفريق  وابتكار تدريبات جديدة ومختلفة تماماً عن تلك التي نفّذها اللاعبون في  الفترة السابقة وبتلك الطريقة أصبحت تدريبات اللياقة بالمريخ متجددة كل يوم  وبعيدة كل البُعد عن التكرار المُمل الأمر الذي ساعد في إبعاد اللاعبين عن  الملل الذي يصاحب فترة الإعداد بسبب التدريبات المتكررة واستطاع أنطونيو  في وقتٍ وجيز أن يصل باللياقة البدنية للاعبين إلى قمتها دون أن يكتفي  بالجانب البدني فقط بل ظل شريكاً أصيلاً لوالده في كل تمارين التكتيك ليثبت  انطونيو صدق حديث والده الذي اعتبره كلمة السر في كل النجاحات التي حققها  كمدرب.
 أوكراه لا يفوّت اللقطة 
 كوفي يحرص على مداعبة القط الصديق للاعبين 

 منذ  انطلاقة تحضيرات الفرقة الحمراء بتونس كان هناك قط متواجد في ملعب فندق قصر  قرطاج ويداعبه اللاعبون قبل كل تدريب حتى أصبح صديقاً للاعبين، وفي آخر  تدريب للفرقة الحمراء أمضى كوفي فترة ليست بالقصيرة في مداعبة القط الصديق  للاعبين ولم يفوّت مواطنه أوكراه الذي أظهر قدرات عالية في التصوير وحرص  على توثيق تلك اللقطة.
 مدرب الحراس الفرنسي تدرّج في تدريباته بصورة مميزة 
 أثبت  الفرنسي نيكولاس مدرب الحراس الجديد أنه إضافة حقيقية للجهاز الفني بالمريخ  حيث قام بعمل كبير في تدريب الحراس بتدريبات جديدة ومبتكرة ولا تعرف  التكرار وظل نيكولاس يتابع التدريبات والتقسيمة التي يجريها الجهاز الفني  وبعد نهايتها يتحدث مع كل حارس عن الأخطاء التي وقع فيها، وعندما علم  نيكولاس أن جمال سالم الحارس الأول بالفرقة الحمراء كان منزعجاً لغيابه في  بداية الإعداد ولكن جمال فاجأه بمستوى متميز للغاية وبدرجة عالية من  الجاهزية أزالت عنه القلق والتوتر وجعلته يشعر بالاطمئنان التام على قدرة  الخيارات المميزة المتاحة له في تأمين عرين الفرقة الحمراء بصورة نموذجية،  وينتظر نيكولاس أن يستفيد المعز من المشاركة مع المنتخب الأول في مباراة  سيراليون على أن يجهّز ايهاب زغبير حتى يكون البديل المناسب نظراً لارتباط  المعز وجمال سالم بالمشاركة مع المنتخبات الوطنية.
 من واقع حديث غارزيتو 
 الصدى تكشف قائمة العناصر الأكثر جاهزية بالمريخ 
 أشار  الفرنسي غارزيتو المدير الفني للفرقة الحمراء في حديثه للصحفيين عقب نهاية  تجربة فريقه أمام المنتخب الأولمبي التونسي أن هناك 13 لاعباً يُعتبرون  الأكثر جاهزية فنياً وبدنياً وبالتالي سيعتمد عليهم بدرجة كبيرة في المرحلة  المقبلة حتى يصل بقية اللاعبين إلى الدرجة المطلوبة من الجاهزية، ولم  يتحدث غارزيتو عن العناصر التي بلغت درجة الجاهزية بالاسم لكنه اكتفى  بالإشارة لعدم جاهزية راجي عبد العاطي وعمر بخيت ومحمد سيلا وحاجتهم للمزيد  من التدريبات الإضافية لأنه توقّف لفترة طويلة عن اللعب التنافسي ومع ذلك  أظهر إصراراً كبيراً من أجل العودة في حين أبدى غارزيتو ملاحظاته على عمر  بخيت من أول مران قال إن لياقته البدنية ليست كما كانت في فترته مع الهلال  وأخضعه لبرنامج خاص حتى يصل إلى الدرجة المطلوبة من الجاهزية أما راجي  فبرغم مشاركته في كل التدريبات لكنه ظل دائماً ما يتأخر عن بقية زملائه في  الوصول إلى الدرجة المطلوبة من الجاهزية لذلك سيكثّف الجهاز الفني الجرعة  التدريبية لهذا اللاعب حتى يلحقه بالمجموعة، وضمت قائمة اللاعبين الأكثر  جاهزية بالمريخ كل من جمال سالم والمعز محجوب وبكري المدينة وديديه وأمير  كمال ومصعب عمر وأحمد ضفر ورمضان عجب وكوفي وسالمون بالإضافة إلى ثلاثي  الرديف شيبون وابراهيم محجوب ومازن شمس الفلاح

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
محمد سيد احمد : قرار لجنة الاستئنافات بخصوص مريخ امل باطل

 

كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 

 قال مساعد رئيس الاتحاد محمد سيد  احمد في تصريحات للزعيم انه اخطأ بالتصويت لصالح إعادة مباراة المريخ و  الامل و اضاف : قرار لجنة الاستئنافات باعادة المواجهة باطل قانونا لان  مشاركة اللاعب بكري سليمة و اكد ان القانون يقف مع الاحمر و ان المباراة لن  تعاد مطلقا و يجدر ذكره ان لجنة الاستئنافات كان قد سلمت قرارها بشأن  المباراة وطلبت تسليمه للناديين 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*(كورة سودانية) تكشف تشكيلة مازدا للقاء السيراليوني


 

 ( كورة سودانية) تكشف تشكيلة مازدا للقاء السيراليوني
من المنتظر ان يدفع محمد عبد الله مازدا مدرب المنتخب الوطني الاول  بالتشكيلة التي تضم كل من المعز في حراسة المرمي ومساوي وصلاح نمر ومعاوية  فداسي ورمضان عجب للدفاع وامير كمال والشغيل ونزار حامد وعماري وعمر محمود  للوسط والثنائي بكري المدينة ومدثر كاريكا للهجوم .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*طاقم تحكيم يوغندي يدير لقاء صقور الجديان

 

 يدير لقاء السودان ومنتخب سيراليون  في تصفيات الامم الافريقية المقامة بالجابون العام القادم طاقم تحكيم  يوغندي بينما المراقب من اثيوبيا.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*البث المباشر لمباراة السودان وسيراليون الأحد 14-6-2015 تصفيات أمم افريقيا




  مشاهدة مباراة  السودان وسيراليون اليوم بث مباشر بدون تقطيع المباراة ضمن بطولة تصفيات  امم افريقيا وتقام اليوم الاحد  14-6-2015 على استاد الخرطوم ويمكنك مشاهدة  جميع مباريات اليوم من خلال متابعه البث المباشر لجميع الدوريات والبطولات  المحلية والعالمية اونلاين على كورة سودانية ويمكنك ايضاً مشاهدة مباراة  السودان وسيراليون على قناة بي ان سبورت 3 اتش دي بث مباشر اونلاين بدون  تقطيع 



السودان vs سيراليون 


البطولة : تصفيات أمم افريقيا

القنوات الناقله : beIN SPORT 3 HDتوقيت المباراة 
20:00 بتوقيت مكة
20:00 بتوقيت الخرطوملمشاهد المباراة اونلاين اضغط على الرابطhttp://koorasudan.net/bein-sport-3-hd



لمشاهدة باقة قنوات بي ان سبورت .. اضغط على القناة 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*التميز وفضائية النيلين.. خطان متوازيان: الفضائية الرياضية أخفقت في الاستفادة من احتكار الممتاز



 

 حافظ محمد أحمد

 فوجئ كثيرون بالخبر الذي أوردته الصحف  أمس بعدم نقل مباريات الدوري الممتاز بحجة عدم إكمال الناقل الحصري للممتاز  إجراء الترتيبات اللازمة لنقل المباريات.. وهو خبر يكشف بجلاء حجم  المعاناة التي تعيشها القناة والعشوائية التي تدار بها، وخلال السنوات  الأخيرة فشلت الفضائية في تلبية رغبات متابعيها ولولا احتكارها لنقل  مباريات الدوري لكانت نسبة المشاهدة فيها ضعيفة بقدر لا ينفاسها فيه إلا  التلفزيون القومي بكل ما فيه من مشاكل، الفضائية المتخصصة في الرياضة تعيد  مباريات الدوري بملل يصيب بالإحباط وخلال توقف المسابقة الأولى تمت إعادة  مباريات بعينها عشرات المرات وهي مباراتا النسور مع المريخ والهلال بجانب  مباراة مريخ الفاشر والأمل عطبرة ومباراتا القمة مع هلال كادوقلي بشكل يصيب  بالإحباط والكآبة، القناة أخفقت في الاستفادة من الدوري وغابت عنها فقرة  كانت ستحظى بمتابعة كبيرة وتدر على القناة مبالغ يمكن أن تستفيد منها في  إحداث نقلة وتطوير في استديوهاتها وتأهيل كودارها وهي الفقرة التحكيمية  لمباريات الدوري الممتاز وما أكثرها إذ يمكن للقناة أن تسوق الفقرة وتتعاقد  مع خبيرين يملكان الشجاعة ويتعاملان بحيادية في تحليل أداء الحكام وإماطة  اللثام عن حالات الجدل وما أكثرها في المباريات الفقرة تعد الأكبر متابعة  ويكفي أن النصف ساعة التي يقدمها رضا مصطفى الشيخ وفيصل سيحه تحظى بالنسبة  الأعلى من المشاهدة وترعاها إحدى الشركات.
 النيلين التي أخفقت في الاستفادة من  سلعة جيدة لا يبدو أنها قادرة على النهوض أو التطور ما يلزم القائمون على  أمرها بإعادة النظر في الطريقة التي تدار بها أو الخروج للرأي العام لتوضيح  أسباب الإخفاق الكبير.
 اقتباس تجربة رائعة
 قدمت قناة إم بي سي برو أنموذجا غاية  في التميز في نقل مباريات الدوري السعودي وبعيدا عن الإخراج والنقل قدمت  القناة برامج مشوقة وجاذبة عبر ستديوهات تحليلية نافست أفضل القنوات  المتخصصة وبإحصائيات دقيقة عن كل اللاعبين في الدوري ونقلت الفضائية  المتميزة مراسم الاحتفالات بأربعة نهائيات هي كأس السوبر ونهائي كأس الأمير  ونهائي الدوري الممتاز بجانب نهائي كأس خادم الحرمين الشريفين وتوجت أندية  الأهلي النصر والهلال بالألقاب، القناة تمثل أفضل أنموذج يمكن أن تحتذي به  القنوات الأخرى بما فيها النيلين، صحيح أن فارق الإمكانات كبير ولا يجاري  غير أن باب الإبداع ممكن ومتاح حتى بأقل الإمكانات فالشواهد تؤكد أن  النيلين لم تستفد بالحد الأدني من احتكارها للبطولة الأولى في البلاد، ولم  تتمكن من تقديم وجبة رياضية لمشاهديها وهم قطاع عريض يعد الأكبر من بين كل  القطاعات في مختلف المجالات الأخرى.
 استديوهات تحليلية متواضعة
 تختصر فضائية النيلين مباريات الدوري  الممتاز التي تنقلها في استديو تحليلي قبل المباراة بربع ساعة فقط ومثلها  بعد نهاية المباراة، وفي بعض الأحيان تنتهي المباراة بانتهاء أحداثها، ولم  تقدم القناة وجوها قادرة على إقناع المشاهدين وبخلاف أيمن اليماني ومحمد  موسى لم تقدم القناة محللين يملكون الثقافة الكافية، الإطلالة، اللباقة  والقدرة على التحليل الجيد على غرار ما يحدث في قنوات خارجية كثر وهو ما  يفسر عدم تواجد المحلل السوداني في كل القنوات العربية، فيما يعد الاستديو  التحليلي الأسوأ من بين كل الفضائيات من ناحية الديكور وتظهر الصورة باهتة  دون إخراج جيد ودون ضبط الإضاءة بما يحقق متعة المشاهدة.
 النيلين تحتاج لإعادة تقييم من جديد  وثورة تجعلها قادرة على تقديم شكل مختلف وجاذب بالاستافدة القصوى من عشق  الشارع السوداني للرياضة وقدرته على البقاء متسمرا أمام شاشتها، الحديث  أعلاه بعيد عن نقل القناة من مدار النيل سات إلى عربسات والتكلفة التي  تكبدها عشاق الرياضة في اقتناء أو تحويل وجهة أطباقهم
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مازدا: نثق في خبرات اللاعبين وقادرون على التعامل مع محترفي سيراليون 

 

انهى المنتخب الوطني في الثامنة من  مساء امس استعدادته للمباراة المهمة التي ستجمعه مساء الغد بمنتخب سيراليون  في اولى مباريات المجموعة التاسعة المؤهلة لكاس امم افريقيا 2017 بحصة  تدريبة صرف خلالها الاطار الفني بقيادة محمد عبد الله مازدا آخر التعلميات  ومقدما للنصائح والتوجيهات،وشهد المران عدد مقدر من الجماهير التي حرصت على  دعم المنتخب الوطني معنويا بالتشجيع والهتافات وذلك بحضور الطريفي الصديق  نائب رئيس الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم واستهل المدير الفني حصته التدريبة  بمحاضرة جمع اليها كل اللاعبين المختارين للكلية وطالبهم خلال حديثه  بالتركيز في المران الذي سيقدم خلاله اخر الجرعات والنصائح الاخيرة  للمباراة المهمة التي ستعين نتيجتها الايجابية صقور الجديان في المشوار نحو  التأهل.وبعدها اخضع مسؤول اللياقة اللاعبين للركض حول الملعب ومن ثم  تمارين تفكيك العضلات وازالة التعب. وعمد مسؤول اللياقة الدكتور عوض ياسين  الي إكساب المجموعة البالغة عددها 25 لاعبا لجرعات لياقية بالكرة باللعب  والتحرك في مساحات ضيقة فيما اخضع مدرب الحراس ياسر كجيك الثلاثي المعز  محجوب وياسين يوسف ومحمد ابراهيم لتدريبات شاقة انبرى لها الثلاثي بكل حماس  وتجاوب كبيرين. بعدها اجرى المدير الفني التقسيمة الرئيسة في المران والتى  شهدت تنافسا بين اللاعبين وضح خلالها اصرار الكل على تطبيق توجيهات الجهاز  الفني والاداء الجاد وانتهت الحصة بهدف للفريق المرشح احرزه اللاعب مدثر  الطيب.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سبورت فايف توقع عقدا طويلا مع الاتحاد الأفريقي

 

  أعلنت شركة سبورت فايف والاتحاد  الأفريقي لكرة القدم، أمس الجمعة، توصلهما لاتفاق ستمدد بموجبه الشركة  الفرنسية المتخصصة في الإعلام والتسويق ارتباطها مع الاتحاد القاري بواقع  12 عاما.. ومدد الطرفان ارتباطهما من عام 2017 إلى 2028.
وسبورت فايف جزء من مجموعة لاجاردير الفرنسية، وتمتلك حقوق البث التلفزيوني والتسويق لمسابقات كرة القدم في القارة منذ 1993.
واتفاقها الحالي مع الاتحاد الأفريقي سار منذ 2008 ويمنح الشركة حقوقا  حصرية للمسابقات الكبرى التي ينظمها الاتحاد الأفريقي من بينها كأس الأمم  ودوري الأبطال.
وقال عيسى حياتو، رئيس الاتحاد الأفريقي، في بيان: “نشعر بالرضا التام عن  أداء سبورت فايف على مدار سنوات.. نحن سعداء بتمديد هذه الاتفاقية لفترة 12  عاما أخرى لمواصلة التعاون بيننا لنشر وتطوير اللعبة في القارة”.
وبموجب الاتفاق الحالي سيحصل الاتحاد الأفريقي على 140 مليون دولار على  الأقل من شركة سبورت فايف من إيرادات حقوق البث التلفزيوني والتسويق.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مازدا في إفادات جديدة لـ(الصدى):
  السبت, 13 يونيو 2015 09:30    
  لم ننفّذ البرنامج الموضوع بالشكل المطلوب لكن أملنا كبير في الفوز غداً 
 هزمنا سيراليون ذهاباً وإياباً من قبل ولا يوجد ما يمنعنا من تكرار انتصاراتنا 

  عمر الجندي

 أرسل  الكابتن محمد عبد الله مازدا المدير الفني لمنتخبنا الوطني تصريحات  متفائلة عبر الصدى برغم المصاعب العديدة التي واجهته في تنفيذ البرنامج  الإعدادي الذي وضعه لتجهيز صقور الجديان بالشكل المطلوب للتصفيات الأفريقية  وأكد قدرة منتخبنا الوطني على تقديم أفضل مالديه أمام سيراليون حتى يبدأ  مشواره الأفريقي بقوة ويحصل على النقاط الثلاث كما تحدث مازدا عن الكثير  الذي نطالعه عبر السطور التالية. 
 في  البدء أكد مازدا أنه ورغم المصاعب العديدة التي واجهت الجهاز الفني في  تنفيذ البرنامج الإعدادي الذي وضعه لتجهيز المنتخب للتصفيات الأفريقية لكن  المنتخب وصل الآن إلى كامل جاهزيته لمواجهة سيراليون بالاستفادة من جاهزية  لاعبي الهلال والمريخ الذين خضعوا لإعداد نموذجي في تونس وأشار مازدا إلى  أن المنتخب ورغم كل هذه الظروف سيلعب بقوة وشراسة من أجل الفوز بعد أن  تعهّد اللاعبون بالتغلب على كل المصاعب وتقديم مباراة كبيرة تعينهم على كسب  أول مباراة في التصفيات الأفريقية لتفتح شهيتهم للمزيد من الانتصارات.
 لا نخشى سيراليون 
 قال  مازدا إن الحديث عن عدم تنفيذ البرنامج الإعدادي بالشكل المطلوب لا يعني  بالضرورة أن المنتخب متخوف من المباراة التي تنتظره أمام سيراليون وأضاف:  نحترم منتخب سيراليون كمنتخب أفريقي جيد ومتطور لكن خبراتنا أكبر وقدراتنا  أفضل والتاريخ يرجّح كفتنا لأننا سبق وأن هزمنا منتخب سيراليون ذهاباً  واياباً ولا يوجد ما يمنعنا من تكرار نفس السيناريو خاصة وأن المنتخب  سيستفيد كثيراً من المشاركات الأفريقية للاعبي الهلال والمريخ في دوري  الأبطال وجدّد مازدا ثقتهم الكبيرة في اللاعبين وقدرتهم على إنجاز المهمة  الصعبة التي تنتظرهم على أكمل وجه مؤكداً أن ثقتهم في اللاعبين لا تحدها  حدود وأنه تلقى تأكيدات قاطعة منهم بأن يبذلوا قُصارى جهدهم من أجل تحقيق  نتيجة مميزة للمنتخب.
 لا أخشى انعدام الانسجام والتفاهم
 قال  مازدا إن المنتخب لم يؤدي غير تدريبين كاملين بعد عودة الدوليين بالهلال  والمريخ واستبعد أن يؤثر ذلك على انعدام الانسجام والتفاهم بين المجموعة  مشيراً إلى أن العناصر التي سيدفع بها في مباراة سيراليون لعبت كثيراً مع  بعضها ووصلت إلى مرحلة متقدمة من الانسجام والتفاهم وبالتالي فهو واثق من  أن المنتخب سيلعب مباراة كبيرة وبانسجام عالٍ وباحترافية كبيرة بعد أن  تعهّد اللاعبون بتقديم مباراة كبيرة من أجل الوطن وأضاف: كل اللاعبين الآن  على قلب رجل واحد من أجل منتخب الوطن وهناك تنافس شرس فيما بينهم من أجل  الدخول للتشكيل الأساسي وأي مجموعة أدفع بها ستنجز المهمة على أكمل وجه  وستقدم أفضل مالديها أمام سيراليون.
 سأعمل على تأمين المنطقة الخلفية 
 أكد  مازدا احترامه الكبير لمنتخب سيراليون وقال إن التعامل باحترام مع منتخب  سيراليون الذي أعد نفسه بصورة مميزة لهذه المباراة سيكون مدخلهم لتحقيق  الفوز على السيراليوني وأضاف: سنعمل على تأمين المنطقة الخلفية في المقام  الأول ولن نسمح لمنتخب سيراليون بالتسجيل وبعد ذلك سنركّز على السرعة  الفائقة للمقدمة الهجومية وعلى الحلول الفردية والجماعية من أجل التسجيل  وتحقيق الفوز وأكد مازدا أنهم يعملون على خطف هدف مبكر يربك حسابات المنافس  ومن ثم سيكون تفكيرهم في تسجيل الهدف الثاني باعتباره هدف الأمان الذي  يؤمّن لهم النقاط الثلاث وشدّد مازدا على أهمية تأمين المنطقة الخلفية  بصورة صارمة مؤكداً أن أي هدف يلج الشباك سيعقّد كثيراً من الحسابات لذلك  سيعملون على تأمين المنطقة الخلفية أولاً والانطلاق منها للتسجيل في شباك  سيراليون.
 مناشدة للجماهير 
 أرسل  مازدا مناشدة خاصة لجماهير الرياضة بمختلف ميولها وأكد لهم أن منتخب الوطن  في حاجة ماسة للدعم المعنوي والجماهيري في مباراة الغد أمام سيراليون وأكد  مازدا ثقته الكبيرة في الجماهير التي توحدت في الفترة الأخيرة وأصبحت تقوم  بأدوار كبيرة في مناصرة المنتخب في كل مبارياته الافريقية مؤكداً أن  الحضور الجماهيري الهادر سيلعب دوراً كبيراً في ظهور المنتخب بصورة مميزة  وفي تحقيقه للفوز على سيراليون، وأبان مازدا أن المنتخب لن يخذل جماهيره  وسيهديها النصر حال مساندته بقوة في مباراة الغد.
 نتعامل بالقطعة ولا نخشى الكبار 
 أقرّ  مازدا بصعوبة المشوار الذي ينتظر منتخبنا الوطني في التصفيات الأفريقية  لكنه عاد وأكد أنهم يتعاملون مع المباريات التي تنتظرهم في التصفيات  الأفريقية مرحلة مرحلة وبالتالي سيكون هدفهم الآن تخطي سيراليون ومن ثم  التفكير في المرحلة التي تليها لأنه لا يمكن أن يفكر المنتخب في كيفية  مواجهة ساحل العاج قبل أن يتخطى سيراليون في الجولة الأولى، وأبان مازدا أن  المنتخب يحتاج لكسب نقاط المباريات التي سيلعبها على أرضه لكنه عاد وأكد  أن هذا لن يتحقق الا بمناصرة جماهيرية كبيرة مبيناً أن المنتخب سيحقق أحلام  وطموحات جماهيره اذا وفّرت له الدعم المعنوي المطلوب الذي يعينه على كسب  نقاط جميع المباريات التي سيخوضها بأرضه.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كاريكا : ليس امامنا سوى الانتصار و نعد الانصار بالافضل 

 

  كفرووتر / الخرطوم /

 قال مهاجم المنتخب الوطني الاول  المتألق هذه الايام مع ناديه مدثر كاريكا انه لابد من الفوز على سيراليون  في مباراة اليوم والحصول على نقاط المباراة مشيرا إلى أنهم عازمون على  تقديم أفضل ما عندهم وكسب الجولة رغم قوة المنافس مبينا أنه ليس أمامهم سوى  الفوز وجندلة المنافس حتى يحققوا بداية طيبة في مشوار التصفيات خاصة وأن  المباراة تقام على أرضهم وبين جماهيرهم وقال : نعد انصار الوطن بالفوز  وتقديم المستويات الارفع و العودة للواجهة الافريقية من جديد ووضع النقاط  في البنك  .
*

----------


## عز الدين

*
*

----------


## عز الدين

*غارزيتو : سعيد بالمعسكر الاعدادي
  فى اخر تصريحاته و هو فى طريقة الى مطار اكد مستر غارزيتو لموفد منبر  مريخاب اون لاين سعادته بالمعسكر لانه نفذ كل الخطط التى رسمها و ان النجوم  ادوها بتمييز و انضباط عالى ، وعن علاقته بنجوم المريخ اكد انهم عنده  سواسية و هم مجموعة واحده يسعون لتحقيق هدف الوصول الى منصات التتويج و  انهم الان فى وضع بدني جيد يعينهم على المضي نحو الهدف المنشود. 
 و بسؤاله عن غياب علاء الدين يوسف اكد انهم فضلوا بقاءه بالخرطوم بسبب المرض الذي كان يعاني منه و اكد انه متابع لحالته وان علاء الدين يتدرب بجدية و بعد وصولنا للخرطوم سيقوم انطونى بالوقوف على مدى جاهزيته البدنية ومن ثم إلحاقه بزملائه.
 و عن التدريبات خلال شهر رمضان المعظم اكد غارزيتو ان الطقس فى السودان سيحدد موعد التدريبات نهارية ام مسائية. 
 فى ختام حديثة اكد الفرنسي ان المعسكر عموماً ناجح و انه استفاد من  المباراتين الاعداديتين باشراكه لكل المتواجدين بالبعثة و انه حرص على خلق  الانسجام بين القدامى و الجدد وبين لاعبي الشباب و الخبرة.




*

----------


## عز الدين

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* المدرب المساعد والمعد البدني يضع النقاط فوق الحروف عبر (الزاوية) 
 
 

تونس / محمد أحمد
وضع المدرب المساعد والمعد البدني للفرقة الحمراء الفرنسي انطونيو النقاط  فوق الحروف فيما يتعلق بدرجة الجاهزية التي وصل لها المريخ بعد أن وصل  معسكره الحالي بتونس لمحطة النهاية.. وطمأن انطونيو القاعدة الحمراء بأن  المعسكر حقق أهدافه كاملة مؤكداً مجدداً أن التحضيرات إنطلقت في توقيت  مثالي وأن زمنها كان مناسباً مقللاً من مخاوف البعض من جاهزية 13 لاعباً  فقط جاهزية كاملة حيث أوضح الفرنسي أن تفاوت جاهزية اللاعبين أمر طبيعي  للغاية ولا يدعو للقلق وأشار إلى أن المريخ سيكون في وضع بدني أفضل من  منافسه الجزائري حينما يواجه مولودية العلمة في الجولة الأولي لدور  المجموعات كما تطرق انطونيو للكثير من الجزئيات المهمة في الحوار المطول  الذي أجرته مع (الزاوية) والذي تتابعونه في المساحة التالية :
كيف تقيم لياقة لاعبي المريخ بعد أن وصل المعسكر لمحطة النهاية؟
قمنا بعمل كبير خلال الفترة الماضية واللاعبين اجتهدوا للاستفادة من فترة  التحضيرات الحالية واظهروا روحاً عالية في كل التدريبات ولياقتهم حالياً  وصلت درجة مقبولة لكن المؤكد أننا لن نصل لنسبة 100% خلال عشرة أيام.
المدير الفني غارزيتو وبعد مباراة المنتخب الأولمبي التونسي أشار إلى أن  هنالك مجموعة جاهزة تماماً واخرى لم تكتمل جاهزيتها.. ما هو سبب اختلاف  درجة جاهزية اللاعبين وهل يعني ذلك وجود مشكلة ما؟
لا لا ،ليس هنالك مشكلة .. تفاوت لياقة اللاعبين ودرجة جاهزيتهم أمر طبيعي  للغاية لأن ظروف وحالة كل لاعب تختلف عن الآخر ويجب أن لا ننسي أن هنالك  لاعبين حضروا للمريخ ولم يكونوا يخضعون لتدريبات قوية مع أنديتهم ولاعبين  آخرين عائدين من إصابات بلا شك يحتاجون لوقت أكبر ولاعبين نسبة مشاركتهم في  النصف الأول لم تكن عالية.
كم هو عدد العناصر الذين وصلوا جاهزية مناسبة في الوقت الحالي؟
الآن ومع نهاية المعسكر هنالك ثلاثة عشر لاعباً وصلوا درجة جاهزية عالية.
ألا تعتقد أن هذا الرقم (13 لاعباً) دليل على أن فترة المعسكر لم تكن كافية وأن الإعداد إنطلق في زمن متأخر؟
لا ،الأمر ليس كذلك ،كما قلت تفاوت درجة جاهزية اللاعبين أمر طبيعي ،ووصول  13 لاعباً لدرجة جاهزية عالية مسألة جيدة وبمرور الوقت ستكتمل لياقة بقية  العناصر ،الحديث عن جاهزية 13 لاعباً الكاملة يتعلق بمباراة العلمة فقط  والرقم يمكن أن يزيد عندما يحين موعد المباراة لكن إعدادنا لو انطلق قبل  وقت طويل فأننا سنعرض مجموعة كبيرة للإرهاق مع نهاية الموسم .. نحن نحدد كل  شيء بصورة علمية ونتبع نظاماً دقيقاً للغاية في عملنا ونراعي لكل التفاصيل  الصغيرة والكبيرة.
/////////////////////////
*حققنا أهدافنا من المعسكر وسنكون في وضع بدني افضل أمام العلمة
هل تعتقد أن الفريق سيكون جاهزاً بنسبة 100% قبل مباراة مولودية العلمة في الجولة الأولي من دور المجموعات؟
أكون كاذباً لو قلت أننا سنصل نسبة 100% من الجاهزية قبل مباراة الجولة  الأولي لكننا سندخلها في وضع جيد يمكننا من تقديم المطلوب كما أننا سنجتهد  لتعويض أي نقص بدني بالتركيز الذهني الذي سيساعدنا على تحقيق هدفنا.
هذا الحديث يثير مخاوف البعض ويقود لاستنتاج أن المعسكر لم يحقق أغراضه  طالما أن الفريق لن يصل درجة جاهزية مثالية قبل مباراة العلمة.. ما رأيك؟
الناس يجب أن تفهم شيئاً مهما وهو أن الغرض الأساسي من هذا المعسكر ليس  الإعداد لمباراة بعينها وإنما التحضير للنصف الثاني من الموسم كاملاً  وبالتالي يجب علينا أن لا نقصر تفكيرنا على المباراة الأولي فقط لأننا لو  فعلنا ذلك يمكن أن نعرض اللاعبين لخطر الإنهاك والإصابات في الجزء الأخير  من الموسم.. نحن وضعنا هدفين للمعسكر الأول تجهيز اللاعبين حتى يصلوا درجة  لياقة جيدة وبعدها ستتصاعد جاهزيتهم البدنية تلقائياً بالمباريات وترتفع من  مباراة إلى أخري وهذا هو الهدف الرئيسي أما الثاني فهو دخول مباراة  مولودية العلمة في حالة بدنية جيدة وأعتقد أننا حققنا أهدافنا من المعسكر.
لكنك ذكرت في نقطة سابقة أن جاهزية الفريق لن تكتمل بنسبة 100% قبل مباراة العلمة؟
الوصول لدرجة جاهزية جيدة تمكن الفريق من تحقيق المطلوب لا يعني حتمية بلوغ  نسبة الـ(100%) ولكن المهم دخول المباراة في وضع بدني أفضل من المنافس  ويجب أن لا ننسي أن نتابع عن كثب إعداد الفريق الجزائري الذي انطلق لتوه  ومن الممكن أن يصلوا إلى تونس اليوم لبدء معسكرهم قبل الحضور للخرطوم  لمواجهتنا كما يجب أن لا ننسي كذلك أننا سنلعب مباراتين تنافسيتين في  الفترة القادمة سترفعان من درجة جاهزيتنا أكثر للمباراة الأفريقية.
///////////////////
*سعيد لم يتوقف عن التدريبات وجاهزية سيلا مسألة وقت لا أكثر
أيمن سعيد وصل إلى المعسكر بعد بدايته .. هل وصل إلى درجة جاهزية جيدة أم مازال بحاجة للوقت للحاق بزملاءه؟
أيمن سعيد وعلى الرغم من أن وصل المعسكر متأخراً أيام عن زملاءه إلا أن  لياقته البدنية وصلت درجة جيدة للغاية حالياً لأنه لم يتوقف عن أداء  التدريبات في فترة الراحة ونجح في المحافظة على جاهزيته وهو ما سهل من مهمة  لحاقه ببقية زملاءه.
وماذا بشأن المدافع الجديد الإيفواري سيلا؟
الكل يعلم أن سيلا توقف عن ممارسة كرة القدم لمدة ستة أشهر بسبب الإصابة  ومن الطبيعي أن يكون بحاجة وقت أكبر من البقية للوصول إلي درجة جاهزية  عالية ونحن نقوم معه حالياً ببرنامج خاص حتى يتمكن من استعادة فورمة اللعب  كاملة وهو يمضي بشكل جيد في تنفيذ البرنامج ووصوله للدرجة المطلوبة مسألة  وقت لا أكثر.
غياب علاء الدين يوسف عن المعسكر بسبب المرض هل يعني أنه خارج حسابات مباراة العلمة نهائياً؟
لا يمكن أن نجزم باستحالة لحاق علاء الدين بالمباراة الأفريقية الأولي  لأننا نعلم أنه بدأ تدريبات فردية .. بعد وصولنا للخرطوم سنخضعه لاختبارات  ونقوم بتقييم درجة جاهزيته وعلى ضوءها سيتحدد إن كان بمقدوره اللحاق  بالمباراة أم لا وفرص مشاركته أمام مولودية العلمة موجودة.
ما هو تقييمكم لدرجة جاهزية الثنائي الغاني اوكرا وكوفي؟
كلاهما من العناصر التي وصلت مرحلة متقدمة من الناحية البدنية ومن المجموعة التي تقدمت بشكل جيد في الجاهزية.
لاعبو المريخ بالمنتخب غادروا للخرطوم بعد التجربة الودية الأولي.. عدم  مشاركة أي من السداسي في مباراة المنتخب أمام سيراليون هل سيؤثر على درجة  جاهزيته؟
لا ،عدم مشاركة أي لاعب من الدوليين في مباراة المنتخب غداً لن يؤثر سلباً  على وضعه البدني لأن الدوليين أساساً في درجة جاهزية متقدمة.
/////////
*المباريات الودية ليست مقياسا لتقييم الهجوم
المريخ لم ينجح في تسجيل هدف في مرمي الأولمبي التونسي ،هل يعكس هذا الأمر معاناة الفريق من مشكلة هجومية؟
المباريات الودية ليست مقياساً لتقييم هجوم المريخ .. انتظروا حتى يبدأ  اللعب التنافسي للحكم على الفريق ولا تنسوا أننا خضنا المباراة ونحن نفتقد  لخدمات جميع اللاعبين الدوليين وأننا لم نكن نفكر في النتيجة بقدر تفكيرنا  في إتاحة الفرصة لكل اللاعبين في التجربة الودية.
إذا ،أنتم لستم قلقين من مرود خط الهجوم بالفريق؟
نحن لا ننكر أننا كنا نتمنى وجود المزيد من المهاجمين بكشوفات الفريق لكننا  الأن نتعامل مع الأمر الواقع ونقص المهاجمين لا يعني أن مردود الفريق  الهجومي سيء لأننا افتقد الدوليين في مباراة الأولمبي التونسي كما أننا  بهذه المجموعة تمكنا من عبور أندية قوية والوصول للمجموعات.
لاحظنا أن تدريب الفريق اليوم (أمس) كان ترفيهيا أكثر ،لماذا والفريق لم يبلغ درجة الجاهزية الكاملة؟
اللاعبين مرهقين بعد المجهود الذي بذلوه في مباراة المنتخب الأولمبي  التونسي التي جاءت قوية وأشبه باللقاءت التنافسية وكان لزاماً تخفيف جرعة  التدريب اليوم (أمس) والاكتفاء بتدريب ترفيهي أكثر من بدني لكن تدريبنا غدا  (اليوم) سيكون قويا وعنيفا لأننا نعلم أن التدريبات في رمضان تكون صعبة  لأن الصيام يمكن أن يؤثر لهذا نحن حريصين على تكثيف العمل مع اللاعبين في  هذه الفترة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تدريباته لا تعرف التكرار المُمل .. انطونيو غارزيتو يقضي الساعات بحثاً عن الجديد المبتكر




  في الجهاز الفني بالمريخ كل شئ محسوب بدقة لا مثيل لها في وجود خبرات  أجنبية تجيد الابتكار ولا تعرف التكرار، وقبل كل تدريب ظل الجهاز الفني  يعقد اجتماعاً مطولاً يناقش فيه الحصة التدريبية التي سينفّذها اللاعبون  والشئ الذي ينقص الفريق حتى يتم إدراجه في البرنامج التدريبي وظل انطونيو  غارزيتو مدرب اللياقة يمضي وقتاً طويلاً مع الكمبيوتر المحمول لتجهيز تدريب  الفريق وابتكار تدريبات جديدة ومختلفة تماماً عن  تلك التي نفّذها اللاعبون في الفترة السابقة وبتلك الطريقة أصبحت تدريبات  اللياقة بالمريخ متجددة كل يوم وبعيدة كل البُعد عن التكرار المُمل الأمر  الذي ساعد في إبعاد اللاعبين عن الملل الذي يصاحب فترة الإعداد بسبب  التدريبات المتكررة واستطاع أنطونيو في وقتٍ وجيز أن يصل باللياقة البدنية  للاعبين إلى قمتها دون أن يكتفي بالجانب البدني فقط بل ظل شريكاً أصيلاً  لوالده في كل تمارين التكتيك ليثبت انطونيو صدق حديث والده الذي اعتبره  كلمة السر في كل النجاحات التي حققها كمدرب.
 أوكراه لا يفوّت اللقطة
 كوفي يحرص على مداعبة القط الصديق للاعبين
  منذ انطلاقة تحضيرات الفرقة الحمراء بتونس كان هناك قط متواجد في ملعب  فندق قصر قرطاج ويداعبه اللاعبون قبل كل تدريب حتى أصبح صديقاً للاعبين،  وفي آخر تدريب للفرقة الحمراء أمضى كوفي فترة ليست بالقصيرة في مداعبة القط  الصديق للاعبين ولم يفوّت مواطنه أوكراه الذي أظهر قدرات عالية في التصوير  وحرص على توثيق تلك اللقطة.
 مدرب الحراس الفرنسي تدرّج في تدريباته بصورة مميزة
  أثبت الفرنسي نيكولاس مدرب الحراس الجديد أنه إضافة حقيقية للجهاز الفني  بالمريخ حيث قام بعمل كبير في تدريب الحراس بتدريبات جديدة ومبتكرة ولا  تعرف التكرار وظل نيكولاس يتابع التدريبات والتقسيمة التي يجريها الجهاز  الفني وبعد نهايتها يتحدث مع كل حارس عن الأخطاء التي وقع فيها، وعندما علم  نيكولاس أن جمال سالم الحارس الأول بالفرقة الحمراء كان منزعجاً لغيابه في  بداية الإعداد ولكن جمال فاجأه بمستوى متميز للغاية وبدرجة عالية من  الجاهزية أزالت عنه القلق والتوتر وجعلته يشعر بالاطمئنان التام على قدرة  الخيارات المميزة المتاحة له في تأمين عرين الفرقة الحمراء بصورة نموذجية،  وينتظر نيكولاس أن يستفيد المعز من المشاركة مع المنتخب الأول في مباراة  سيراليون على أن يجهّز ايهاب زغبير حتى يكون البديل المناسب نظراً لارتباط  المعز وجمال سالم بالمشاركة مع المنتخبات الوطنية.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﻓﺸﻞ ﻣﻨﺘﺨﺒﻨﺎ ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻨﻲ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻟﺜﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻈﻬﻮﺭ ﺑﺰﻱ ﻣﻮﺣّﺪ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﺪﺭﻳﺐ ﺍﻟﺮﺋﻴﺴﻲ  ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺟﺮﻯ ﻣﺴﺎﺀ ﺃﻣﺲ ﺣﻴﺚ ﺍﺭﺗﺪﻯ 16 ﻻ‌ﻋﺒﺎً ﺍﻷ‌ﺣﻤﺮ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﻣﻞ ﻓﻲ ﺣﻴﻦ ﺍﺭﺗﺪﻯ ﻋﺸﺮﺓ  ﻻ‌ﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﺍﻷ‌ﺑﻴﺾ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﻣﻞ ﺍﻷ‌ﻣﺮ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺭﺳﻢ ﺃﻛﺜﺮ ﻣﻦ ﻋﻼ‌ﻣﺔ ﺍﺳﺘﻔﻬﺎﻡ ﻭﻋﻜﺲ ﺍﻹ‌ﻫﻤﺎﻝ  ﺍﻟﻜﺒﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻳﺘﻌﺮﺽ ﻟﻪ ﻣﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻦ ﻓﻲ ﺣﻴﻦ ﺗﺴﺎئل ﺍﻟﺒﻌﺾ ﻋﻦ ﺃﺯﻳﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﺘﺪﺭﻳﺐ ﻭﻫﻞ  ﻫﻲ ﻣﺘﻮﻓﺮﺓ ﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺒﻨﺎ ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻨﻲ ﺃﻡ ﻻ‌، ﻭﻛﺎﻥ ﺃﺳﺎﻣﺔ ﻋﻄﺎ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺎﻥ ﺃﻣﻴﻦ ﻣﺎﻝ ﺍﺗﺤﺎﺩ  ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﻗﺪ ﺟﻬّﺰ ﺍﻟﺰﻱ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺳﻴﺆﺩﻱ ﺑﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻐﺪ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻧﻔﻘﺘﻪ ﺍﻟﺨﺎﺻﺔ ﻓﻲ  ﺇﻃﺎﺭ ﺩﻋﻤﻪ ﺍﻟﻼ‌ ﻣﺤﺪﻭﺩ ﻟﻠﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻨﻲ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻻ‌ ﻳﺠﺪ ﺍﻟﺤﺪ  ﺍﻷ‌ﺩﻧﻰ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻻ‌ﻫﺘﻤﺎﻡ ﻭﺍﻟﺮﻋﺎﻳﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﻟﺔ ﻭﺍﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﻭﺍﻣﺘﺪﺕ ﻣﻌﺎﻧﺎﺓ  ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻨﻲ ﺣﺘﻰ ﺇﻟﻰ ﻋﺮﺑﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺣﻴﻞ ﺣﻴﺚ ﻟﻢ ﻳﺘﻢ ﺗﻮﻓﻴﺮ ﻭﺳﻴﻠﺔ ﻧﻘﻞ ﻣﺮﻳﺤﺔ  ﻟﻼ‌ﻋﺒﻴﻦ، ﻓﻔﻲ ﺍﻟﻬﻼ‌ﻝ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﺘﻢ ﺗﺮﺣﻴﻞ ﺍﻟﻼ‌ﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﺑﺒﺼﺎﺕ ﺳﻴﺎﺣﻴﺔ ﻣﻜﻴﻔﺔ ﻣﻦ  ﺍﻟﻔﻨﺪﻕ ﺇﻟﻰ ﻣﻠﻌﺐ ﺍﻟﺘﺪﺭﻳﺒﺎﺕ ﻟﻜﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻨﻲ ﺗﻢ ﺗﺮﺣﻴﻠﻪ ﺑﺤﺎﻓﻠﺘﻴﻦ )ﻫﺎﻳﺲ(  ﺑﻮﺍﻗﻊ 14 ﻻ‌ﻋﺒﺎً ﻟﻜﻞ ﺣﺎﻓﻠﺔ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻃﺮﻳﻘﺔ ﺃﻃﻔﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﺮﻭﺿﺔ ﻭﺍﺿﻄﺮ ﺑﻌﺾ ﺍﻟﻼ‌ﻋﺒﻴﻦ  ﻟﻠﻮﺻﻮﻝ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺍﻹ‌ﺳﺘﺎﺩ ﻣﻊ ﻣﺎﺯﺩﺍ ﻭﺧﺎﻟﺪ ﺑﺨﻴﺖ ﻋﺒﺮ ﺳﻴﺎﺭﺍﺗﻴﻬﻤﺎ ﺍﻟﺨﺎﺻﺘﻴﻦ, ﻭﻇﻬﺮ  ﺍﻟﻄﺮﻳﻔﻲ ﺍﻟﺼﺪﻳﻖ ﻭﺷﺮﻭﻧﻲ ﻭﻣﻬﺪﻱ ﺍﻟﺒﺤﺮ ﻷ‌ﻭﻝ ﻣﺮﺓ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺮﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﺃﻣﺲ.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*من واقع حديث غارزيتو .. الصدى تكشف قائمة العناصر الأكثر جاهزية بالمريخ

أشار الفرنسي غارزيتو المدير الفني للفرقة الحمراء في حديثه للصحفيين عقب نهاية تجربة فريقه أمام المنتخب الأولمبي التونسي أن هناك 13 لاعباً يُعتبرون الأكثر جاهزية فنياً وبدنياً وبالتالي سيعتمد عليهم بدرجة كبيرة في المرحلة المقبلة حتى يصل بقية اللاعبين إلى الدرجة المطلوبة من الجاهزية، ولم يتحدث غارزيتو عن العناصر التي بلغت درجة الجاهزية بالاسم لكنه اكتفى بالإشارة لعدم جاهزية راجي عبد العاطي وعمر بخيت ومحمد سيلا وحاجتهم للمزيد من التدريبات الإضافية لأنه توقّف لفترة طويلة عن اللعب التنافسي ومع ذلك أظهر إصراراً كبيراً من أجل العودة في حين أبدى غارزيتو ملاحظاته على عمر بخيت من أول مران قال إن لياقته البدنية ليست كما كانت في فترته مع الهلال وأخضعه لبرنامج خاص حتى يصل إلى الدرجة المطلوبة من الجاهزية أما راجي فبرغم مشاركته في كل التدريبات لكنه ظل دائماً ما يتأخر عن بقية زملائه في الوصول إلى الدرجة المطلوبة من الجاهزية لذلك سيكثّف الجهاز الفني الجرعة التدريبية لهذا اللاعب حتى يلحقه بالمجموعة، وضمت قائمة اللاعبين الأكثر جاهزية بالمريخ كل من جمال سالم والمعز محجوب وبكري المدينة وديديه وأمير كمال ومصعب عمر وأحمد ضفر ورمضان عجب وكوفي وسالمون(فراس) بالإضافة إلى ثلاثي الرديف شيبون وابراهيم محجوب ومازن شمس الفلاح.

*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*مشكورين حبايبنا
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الخرطوم الوطني بطلا لدوري الشباب



حقق شباب الخرطوم الوطني بطولة دوري الشباب عقب فوزه علي شباب النسور بثلاثة اهداف دون مقابل بعد عرض قوي من شباب الخرطوم.. وخسر شباب الهلال امام شباب امبدة بهدف دون رد.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاتحاد الجزائري يتكفل بعلاج نجم المنتخب الاولمبي



اعلن الاتحاد الجزائري لكرة القدم تكفله بعلاج لاعب المنتخب الاولمبي السوداني عمر عماد الخليلة الذي اصيب بكسر في ودية السودان والجزائر. كما تقرر ان يتوجه اللاعب الي الجزائر لمعاودة الطبيب الجزائري المتابع لحالته.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهلال السوداني يخاطب الكاف لتعديل قائمته الأفريقية

كووورة - بدر الدين بخيت

  كشف الأمين العام لنادي الهلال السوداني عماد الطيب المحامي، أنهم بصدد تقديم خطاب رسمي للإتحاد الأفريقي بكرة القدم (كاف) يتضمن التعديل والإضافة على قائمته الافريقية التي سينافس بها في مرحلة المجموعتين بدوري أبطال أفريقيا.

وقال عماد في تصرييحه لموقع كوورة السبت أن: "معسكر فريق كرة القدم بتونس نجح وتحققت خلاله فوائد فنية كبيرة، وأستعد الهلال بنسبة كبيرة جدا للدور الثاني من الموسم".

وقال أمين عام الهلال: "بالتأكيد سنعدل قائمتنا الأفريقية بإضافة لاعبين جدد للفريق تم التعاقد معهم في ايار/ مايو الماضي، حيث لدينا 3 مواقع شاغرة، وتسمح لنا لائحة البطولة بذلك والفرصة متاحة لنا للإضافة والتعديل حتى هذا الأسبوع وسوف نقوم بكتابة خطاب رسمي للإتحاد الأفريقي، عبر الإتحاد السوداني الأحد، بإسماء اللاعبين الذين سوف تتضمنهم قائمتنا الافريقية لبقية المنافسة".

وحول معسكر الهلال الذي نفذه بتونس لمدة 3 ايام وانتهى الجمعة، قال الأمين العام للهلال: "بشهادة ومتابعة كل الخبراء الفنيين السودانيين وغير السودانيين، يعتبر معسكر الهلال بتونس معسكر نموذجي، وحقق اهدافه في آخر 3 تجارب جيدة للفريق، ونجح خلاله الجهاز الفني على رفع الإيقاع وتثبيت المنهج والأسلوب الذي سيظهر به الفريق في الدور الثاني من الموسم".

واضاف: "كما عمل الجهاز الفني على خلق الإنسجام وتركيب التوليفة المناسبة، وبالمباراتين اللتين سيخوضهما الفريق في حزيران/ يونيو الحالي بكأس السودان، سيكون الفريق أصبح جاهزا لخوض تحدي الدور الثاني من الموسم".

وستعود بعثة الهلال قادمة من تونس صباح الأحد على متن الخطوط الجوية المصرية.

يذكر أن الهلال يحتل الآن الترتيب الثاني في الممتاز السوداني برصيد 30 نقطة بفارق الأهداف عن المريخ المتصدر، بينما سيبدأ مبارياته بالمجموعة الثانية ببطولة دوري أبطال أفريقيا بحلوله ضيفا على مازيمبي الكونجولي في 28 حزيران/يونيو الحالي، وتضم المجموعة إلى جانبهما كل من المغرب التطواني المغربي وسموحة المصري.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بِشَّة لكوورة : من المهم أن يبدأ السودان بالفوز على سيراليون



كووورة - بدر الدين بخيت

شدد مهاجم منتخب صقور الجديان السوداني لكرة القدم، وفريق الهلال محمد أحمد "بشة"، بأهمية ان يبدأ السودان مشواره في تصفيات بطولة كأس أمم أفريقيا 2017، بالفوز على ضيفه منتتخب سيراليون الأحد، ضمن مباريات المجموعة الأفريقية الثامنة، مبينا في تصريحه لموقع  كوورة السبت المنهج الذي يجب ان ينتهجه السودان في مبارياته بالمجموعة مؤكدا بأن الفوز يرفع معنويات كل المحيطين بالمنتخب.

وقال بِشَّة: "أدعوا الله أن نفوز في اولى مبارياتنا بتصفيات كأس الأمم الأفريقية 2017 الأحد، أمام منتخب سيراليون، ودائما البداية الجيدة مهمة، فالإنتصار في أول مباراة يمنح الجميع اللاعبين والجهاز الفني والجمهور دفعة معنوية مهمة لبقية المشوار، كما أن الإنتصار يضع منتخبنا في وضع جيد بالمجموعة الثامنة".

وحول منهج المنتخب في لمبارياته في مجمووعته قال بِشَّة، الذي كان أفضل لاعبي المنتخب في نهائيات غينيا الإسوائية، الجابون في 2012 بإحرازه أول هدف للسودان بعد 32 عاما: "دائما يجب أن يكون ينحصر تفكيرنا في الفوز بكل مبارياتنا على ملعبنا ثم خطف نتيجة جيدة من ملعب منافسينا، ثم نراقب المنتخبات في مواجهاتها مع بعضها البعض وننتظر المحصلة النهائية".

وختم بِشَّة: "نتمنى من الله أن نفوز على سيراليون ونسعد الشعب السوداني".

يذكر أن المجموعة الثامنة التي تتنافس فيها منتخبات السودان، سيراليون، حامل نسخة 2015 ساحل العاج ومنتخب البلد المنظم الجابون للوصول إلى النهائيات سيتأهل منها منتخب واحد مباشرة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صقور الجديان يتأهبون لقهر سراليون الليلة بالخرطوم			 				 		 					     
 
 يخوض   منتخبنا الوطني الأول أولى مبارياته في التصفيات الأفريقية المؤهلة   لنهائيات الأمم عام 2017 بالجابون ويستضيف نظيره السيراليوني في الثامنة من   مساء اليوم على ملعب إستاد الخرطوم في مباراة يخوضها صقور الجديان في ظل   ظروف صعبة بعد أن عانى المنتخب كثيراً في تجهيز نفسه لمباراة اليوم، ويبدو   الجهاز الفني بقيادة الكابتن محمد عبد الله مازدا متفائلاً بتحقيق  الانتصار  في مباراة اليوم ويعوّل مازدا كثيراً على عناصر الخبرة في فريقه  من لاعبي  الهلال والمريخ حتى يقولوا كلمتهم ويقودوا المنتخب للفوز على  سيراليون ووضع  أول ثلاث نقاط في المجموعة, واطمأن مازدا في التدريب  الختامي على التشكيل  الذي سيعتمد عليه في مباراة اليوم حيث أمّن على  مشاركة صلاح نمر وسيف مساوي  في متوسط الدفاع مع مشاركة رمضان عجب ومعاوية  فداسي على الأطراف ونزار  حامد وأمير كمال والشغيل وعماري في الوسط مع  مشاركة بكري المدينة وكاريكا  في المقدمة الهجومية. 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 
أفعلوها 
عشان خاطر الوطن والجنيد 


 أحبتي  نجوم المنتخب الوطني وأنتم تلتقون بمنتخب سيراليون اليوم.. لا تدرون إن  المناسبة دارت بخاطري لسنوات خلت التقينا فيها بالمنتخب السيراليوني في عقر  داره ووسط أهله وبحضور رئيس الدولة وانتصرنا.
أحبتي: 
كان بطل تلك المعركة (أخي الأصغر) وأحب الناس إلى نفسي الفارس المسلول مرتضى (ود الجنيد) له الرحمة والمغفرة..
قاتل  ود الجنيد في تلك الملحمة  مع إخوة له أفاضل جمع بينهم (حب الوطن).. وفجأة  سقط (الفارس) على أرض  المعركة.. وحملته للمستشفى الأردني ولم (يفق) إلا وسط  دموع رفاقه الشباب  حمد كمال ومحمد موسى والضو قدم الخير وجندي نميري وهيثم  مصطفى وبقية العقد  الفريد وهم يهدوننا دموع الفرح بالمستشفى.
سيراليون محطة في حياتي ستظل بالذاكرة إلى أن ألاقي الله والتقي بحبيبنا ود الجنيد..    
كنا  قد سافرنا لسيراليون في  ظروف شاقة وغاية التعقيد، ولكن الجميع كابدوا  الصعاب وتزودوا بالإصرار  والحماس حتى تحقق النصر.. التحية للفارس الراحل  ودالجنيد والتحية لرفاقه  من الفرسان.. والتحية للجهاز الفني.. أحمد بابكر  وصلاح مشكلة وبكري عبد  الجليل ومصطفى وسيف والدكتور ولكل من وقف خلف  الفرسان من قادة الاتحاد  العام في تلك الفترة الزاهية.
ولعلها  خاطرة لكم يا فرسان  السودان من جيل اليوم.. وعشان خاطر الوطن.. وعشان خاطر  الأهل.. وعشان ود  الجنيد.. أبقوا عشرة على البلد وعلى شعار البلد..
أزهري أحمد وداعة الله
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مازدا: اخترت تشكيلتي بعيداً عن المفاجآت وركزت على لاعبي القمة			 				 		 					     
 

 أدلى   الكابتن محمد عبد الله مازدا المدير الفني لمنتخبنا الوطني بتصريحات  جديدة  للصدى وأكد جاهزية صقور الجديان لمباراة اليوم برغم المصاعب العديدة  التي  صاحبت تجهيز المنتخب للاستحقاقات الأفريقية وأضاف: تشكيلتي خالية من   المفاجآت وعنوانها الابرز الاعتماد على لاعبي الهلال والمريخ باعتبارهم   الأكثر جاهزية من واقع المعسكر الخارجي الناجح للعملاقين وبالتالي فإن   العناصر التي سأعتمد عليها ستكون في كامل جاهزيتها الفنية والبدنية لتقديم   مباراة مميزة، وأقر مازدا بأن المنتخب تضرر كثيراً من عدم خوض أي تجربة   إعدادية كان يحتاجها بشدة للاطمئنان على تطبيق الخطة التي سيعتمد عليها في   المباراة مع التأكد من أن العناصر التي سيعتمد عليها تستطيع الأداء بدرجة   عالية من الانسجام والتفاهم، وعن المعلومات المتوافرة له عن منتخب  سيراليون  قال مازدا: أعرف هذا المنتخب جيداً وتفرجت على تسجيلات حديثة  لهذا المنتخب  الذي يعتمد على غالبية لاعبي المنتخب الأولمبي الذين قهروا  الكاميرون مع  بعض الإضافات من المحترفين وأصحاب الخبرة ويمتاز هذا المنتخب  بالسرعة  الفائقة والقوة البدنية ولذلك سنعمل على قتل المباراة وعدم إتاحة  أي مساحات  له مع التركيز على خطف هدف مبكر يربك حسابات المنافس ويرفع  الروح المعنوية  للاعبين والجماهير، وجدّد مازدا ثقته الكبيرة في اللاعبين  وقدرتهم على  إنجاز المهمة التي تنتظرهم على أكمل وجه وتمنى أن يُحظى  المنتخب بدعم  جماهيري كبير حتى يدفع اللاعبين لتحقيق الفوز على سيراليون. 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*غارزيتو يشيد بمعسكر المريخ بتونس



حرص الفرنسي غارزيتو المدير الفني للمريخ على تقديم تنوير صحفي للوفد الإعلامي المرافق للبعثة الحمراء إلى تونس مع نهاية المعسكر بانتهاء التدريب الصباحي وعبّر غارزيتو عن بالغ سعادته بالنجاح الكبير الذي حققه المعسكر الإعدادي بتونس وقال إنه الآن يستطيع أن يؤكد أن المريخ أصبح جاهزاً للمباريات الأفريقية والمحلية وتوقّع أن يتصاعد المستوى من مباراة لأخرى حتى يبلغ قمته عند مواجهة مولودية العلمة في فاتحة مباريات الفريق في مجموعات دوري الأبطال ورأى غارزيتو أن التجارب الإعدادية التي خاضها المريخ بتونس حققت غرضها تماماً وساعدته في الوقوف على مدى جاهزية اللاعبين واختبار أكبر عدد ممكن من العناصر وأضاف: لم أفرح بالفوز الذي تحقق في المباراة الأولى على منتخب رابطة المحترفين بالدوري التونسي ولم أحزن للهزيمة التي تعرضنا لها أمام المنتخب الأولمبي التونسي لأن الغرض من مثل هذه التجارب التجريب والاختبار لا النتائج وطالما أن التجارب حققت لي الهدف الذي من أجله خُضت تلك التجارب فبكل تأكيد أنا سعيد بمحصلة المريخ في تلك التجارب لأنها ساعدتني في تجهيز عدد كبير من العناصر.

المريخ يتدرب حسب الطقس في رمضان

تحدث الفرنسي غارزيتو مدرب المريخ عن البرنامج الإعدادي الذي سينفّذه الفريق في الشهر الفضيل وهل سيتدرب الفريق في الفترة الصباحية أم لا فأكد أن التدريبات في شهر رمضان ستكون حسب الطقس ولكن في الغالب فإن الأجواء الساخنة ستدفعه لإجراء التحضيرات في الفترة المسائية مؤكداً أن الفريق سيمضي قدماً في برنامج التحضيرات بصورة يومية حتى يتمكن اللاعبون من أداء المباريات التي تنتظرهم في شهر رمضان بصورة ممتازة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*غياب تام لأعضاء الاتحاد في المران الختامي لصقور الجديان			 				 		 					     
   سجل   قادة اتحاد الكرة وأعضاء مجلس الإدارة غياباً تاماً عن التدريب الختامي   للمنتخب الوطني في حين حرص أسامة عطا المنان أمين مال الاتحاد والداعم   الأوحد للمنتخب على الإقامة مع اللاعبين في الفندق لرفع روحهم المعنوية وحل   أي مشكلة تواجه معسكر المنتخب وسيبقى أسامة مع اللاعبين    حتى موعد  المباراة حيث انخرط في اجتماعات متواصلة مع اللاعبين لحثهم على  التغلّب  على المصاعب التي واجهتهم وتقديم المنتخب في أبهى صورة أمام  سيراليون حتى  يستهل مشواره الأفريقي بصورة ممتازة. 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المنتخب أدى مرانه الختامي أمس

مازدا: توصلت لتشكيلة خالية من المفاجآت وركّزت على نجوم العملاقين
غياب تام لمجلس إدارة الاتحاد عن المران الختامي وأسامة يرابط مع اللاعبين بالفندق 
  شمس الدين الأمين
اختتم  منتخبنا الوطني  إعداده لمواجهة منتخب سيراليون مساء اليوم وأدى مرانه  الختامي مساء أمس  على ملعب إستاد الخرطوم ولم يستغرق التدريب أكثر من 45  دقيقة خصّصها مازدا  للاطمئنان على تطبيق اللاعبين لطريقة اللعب التي يرغب  في الاعتماد عليها  في مباراة اليوم والتي تعتمد على ممارسة أسلوب اللعب  الضاغط والتمرير من  لمسة واحدة والارتداد السريع بالهجمة لحظة الاستحواذ  على الكرة.    
حاضر  مازدا اللاعبين  قبل بداية التدريب وشرح لهم طريقة اللعب التي سيطبّقها  المنتخب في مباراة  اليوم وأجرى عُدة جمل تكتيكية اطمأن من خلالها على أن  طريقة اللعب التي  سيعتمد عليها في مباراة سيراليون تتطبّق كما خطّط لها،  ويعوّل مازدا  كثيراً على سلاح الكرات المعكوسة أمام المرمى والتسديد القوي  من خارج  منطقة الجزاء للوصول إلى شباك السيراليوني وأنهى مازدا التدريب  لحظة وصول  منتخب سيراليون لإستاد الخرطوم لأداء تدريبه الختامي، وجرى مران  منتخبنا  الوطني بدون أي حضور جماهيري بعد أن اشترط منتخب سيراليون أداء  تدريبه على  ملعب المباراة بدون جمهور.
مازدا يطمئن على تشكيلته 
اطمأن  مازدا في التدريب  الختامي على التشكيل الذي سيعتمد عليه في مباراة اليوم  حيث أمّن على  مشاركة صلاح نمر وسيف مساوي في متوسط الدفاع مع مشاركة رمضان  عجب ومعاوية  فداسي على الأطراف ونزار حامد وأمير كمال والشغيل وعماري في  الوسط مع  مشاركة بكري المدينة وكاريكا في المقدمة الهجومية.
محاضرة مطولة من مازدا 
حاضر  مازدا اللاعبين  مجدداً بالفندق عقب تناول وجبة العشاء وطالبهم بضرورة  التركيز والنوم  المبكر وأداء مباراة سيراليون بدرجة عالية من الحذر  والتركيز حتى يكسب  المنتخب مباراته الأولى لينطلق بقوة في التصفيات  الأفريقية وأكد مازدا  للاعبين أن طريقة اللعب التي يرغب في الاعتماد عليها  سهلة ومحفوظة بالنسبة  لهم ولذلك لابد من تطبيقها بصورة نموذجية، وسيحاضر  مازدا اللاعبين مجدداً  في الثالثة من ظهر اليوم قبل التوجه إلى إستاد  الخرطوم لأداء المباراة  حيث طالب مازدا اللاعبين بالتغلب على كل المصاعب  التي صاحبت إعداد المنتخب  حتى يقهر المنتخب كل الظروف الصعبة ويحقق الفوز  على سيراليون.
غياب تام لأعضاء الاتحاد 
سجل  قادة اتحاد الكرة  وأعضاء مجلس الإدارة غياباً تاماً عن التدريب الختامي  للمنتخب الوطني في  حين حرص أسامة عطا المنان أمين مال الاتحاد والداعم  الأوحد للمنتخب على  الإقامة مع اللاعبين في الفندق لرفع روحهم المعنوية وحل  أي مشكلة تواجه  معسكر المنتخب وسيبقى أسامة مع اللاعبين حتى موعد المباراة  حيث انخرط في  اجتماعات متواصلة مع اللاعبين لحثهم على التغلّب على المصاعب  التي واجهتهم  وتقديم المنتخب في أبهى صورة أمام سيراليون حتى يستهل مشواره  الأفريقي  بصورة ممتازة.
مولانا أزهري في قلب المعركة 
حرص  مولانا أزهري وداعة  الله المفوض الاتحادي على حضور التدريب الختامي  للمنتخب بإستاد الخرطوم  وقدم مولانا أزهري كمية كبيرة من الفواكه والعصائر  المثلجة لنجوم المنتخب  في مبادرة رائعة وجدت الإشادة والاستحسان حيث شكر  مازدا المدير الفني  للمنتخب مولانا أزهري على المبادرة المتفردة وقال إن  مثل هذه المبادرات  ليست بغريبة على مولانا أزهري الذي ظل مهموماً بمنتخب  الوطن بعيداً عن  المناصب.
مولانا أزهري: نقف مع المنتخب بقوة 
قال  مولانا أزهري وداعة  الله المفوض الاتحادي بهيئات الشباب والرياضة إن حضوره  التدريب الختامي  للمنتخب الوطني أمر طبيعي لأن هذا منتخب الوطن الذي ينبغي  أن يُحظى بوقفة  ومساندة الجميع وأضاف: المنتخب واجهة الوطن وعنوان البلد  وبالتالي ينبغي  أن يكون في أفضل حالاته حتى يشرّفنا ويجعلنا نفاخر بوطننا  واتمنى أن يقف  الجميع خلف المنتخب في مباراة اليوم أمام سيراليون وأن يُحظى  منتخبنا بدعم  معنوي كبير من القاعدة الجماهيرية العريضة حتى يتمكن من  تحقيق الفوز  ليبدأ مشواره الأفريقي بقوة وتمنى مولانا أزهري أن يتوحّد  الجميع خلف  المنتخب لأنه لا صوت يعلو فوق صوت المعركة.
أخيراً.. وزارة الشباب والرياضة في مران المنتخب 
بعد  أن سجلت غياباً  تاماً عن معظم التدريبات التي أجراها المنتخب الوطني ظهرت  وزارة الشباب  والرياضة أخيراً في المران الختامي للمنتخب الوطني حيث حرص  الدكتور نجم  الدين المرضي وكيل الوزارة على متابعة المران الختامي للمنتخب  واكتفى  بمصافحة اللاعبين وهو في طريقه للخروج من الملعب دون أن يلقي أي  كلمة  للاعبين عن المباراة الصعبة التي تنتظرهم.
المنتخب بالأبيض الكامل 
سيرتدي  منتخبنا الوطني  في مباراة اليوم الأبيض الكامل وهو الزي الذي قام بتوفيره  أسامة عطا  المنان أمين مال اتحاد الكرة في وقتٍ كان فيه المنتخب يعاني بشدة  من عدم  توافر زي موحّد حيث جرت غالبية التدريبات باللونين الأحمر والأبيض،  ولم  ينعقد الاجتماع الفني للمباراة أمس وتقرر أن يقام الاجتماع اليوم بسبب   الوصول المتأخر لطاقم التحكيم اليوغندي الذي سيدير المباراة حيث ينعقد   الاجتماع في الثانية عشرة من ظهر اليوم بمكاتب الاتحاد السوداني لكرة   القدم.
محمد عبد الله مازدا:
منتخب سيراليون يعتمد على السرعة والقوة وتشكيلتي خالية من المفاجآت 

أدلى  الكابتن محمد عبد  الله مازدا المدير الفني لمنتخبنا الوطني بتصريحات جديدة  للصدى وأكد  جاهزية صقور الجديان لمباراة اليوم برغم المصاعب العديدة التي  صاحبت تجهيز  المنتخب للاستحقاقات الأفريقية وأضاف: تشكيلتي خالية من  المفاجآت  وعنوانها الابرز الاعتماد على لاعبي الهلال والمريخ باعتبارهم  الأكثر  جاهزية من واقع المعسكر الخارجي الناجح للعملاقين وبالتالي فإن  العناصر  التي سأعتمد عليها ستكون في كامل جاهزيتها الفنية والبدنية لتقديم  مباراة  مميزة، وأقر مازدا بأن المنتخب تضرر كثيراً من عدم خوض أي تجربة  إعدادية  كان يحتاجها بشدة للاطمئنان على تطبيق الخطة التي سيعتمد عليها في   المباراة مع التأكد من أن العناصر التي سيعتمد عليها تستطيع الأداء بدرجة   عالية من الانسجام والتفاهم، وعن المعلومات المتوافرة له عن منتخب سيراليون   قال مازدا: أعرف هذا المنتخب جيداً وتفرجت على تسجيلات حديثة لهذا  المنتخب  الذي يعتمد على غالبية لاعبي المنتخب الأولمبي الذين قهروا  الكاميرون مع  بعض الإضافات من المحترفين وأصحاب الخبرة ويمتاز هذا المنتخب  بالسرعة  الفائقة والقوة البدنية ولذلك سنعمل على قتل المباراة وعدم إتاحة  أي مساحات  له مع التركيز على خطف هدف مبكر يربك حسابات المنافس ويرفع  الروح المعنوية  للاعبين والجماهير، وجدّد مازدا ثقته الكبيرة في اللاعبين  وقدرتهم على  إنجاز المهمة التي تنتظرهم على أكمل وجه وتمنى أن يُحظى  المنتخب بدعم  جماهيري كبير حتى يدفع اللاعبين لتحقيق الفوز على سيراليون.
بكري المدينة:
أسعى للتسجيل في مباراة اليوم والمنتخب قبل كل شئ 
أكد  بكري المدينة نجم  المنتخب الوطني جاهزيته للمباراة الصعبة التي تنتظر صقور  الجديان أمام  سيراليون ووعد بكري بأن يجتهد وأن يوظّف كل قدراته ومهاراته  من أجل  التسجيل لمنتخبنا في شباك سيراليون حتى يساعد صقور الجديان على كسب  أول  مباراة في التصفيات الأفريقية، وأكد بكري أنه سيخوض مباراة اليوم وهو  في  كامل جاهزيته الفنية والبدنية حتى يقدم أفضل مالديه مع الصقور مؤكداً أن   المنتخب فوق الجميع وبالتالي فإنه يلعب بإصرار كبير مع المنتخب حتى يدفع   عبره ضريبة الوطن وراهن المدينة على قدرة منتخبنا الوطني في تحقيق الفوز   على سيراليون اليوم حتى يؤكد قدرته على مقارعة الكبار في رحلة البحث عن   بطاقة الترشح إلى نهائيات الأمم بالجابون.
سيف مساوي: 
أول مباراة صعبة ولكن لن نرضى بغير الفوز 
قال  سيف مساوي متوسط  دفاع منتخبنا الوطني إن البدايات دوماً صعبة ولذلك فإن  مباراتهم الأولى  أمام سيراليون اليوم ستكون محفوفة بالمخاطر والمصاعب بيد  أن مساوي عاد  وأكد قدرتهم على تقديم أفضل مالديهم للمنتخب حتى يبدأ بداية  صحيحة ويحقق  الفوز على سيراليون ويكسب النقاط الثلاث وأشار مساوي إلى أن  جميع اللاعبين  في كامل جاهزيتهم وفي وضع معنوي جيد لتقديم مباراة كبيرة  تشرّف منتخب  الوطن وتدفعهم للحصول على النقاط الثلاث. 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* منتخب السودان يتألق ويحرز 8ميداليات في انطلاقه بطولة شرق افريقيا لناشئ القوي 


 
 

الخرطوم /نشوة عبد الله
حقق السودان اول ميداليه ذهبيه في افتتاح بطولة شرق افريقيا لناشئي العاب  القوي والتي يستضيفها السودان بمشاركة 8دول حيث احرز العداءمحمد عبدالعظيم  الصفصاف ذهبية سباق 100م وجاء خلفه مواطنه ابراهيم غبدالقادر والفضيه وجاء  في المركز الثالث من جنوب السودان اديسون ارناس وفي سباق 100م ناشئات جاءت  العداءة هايو يوهانس في المركز الاول والميداليه الذهبية وجاءت السودانيه  ساميه عبد الله في المركز الثاني والفضية ونايله في المركز الثالث من  السودان
وفي سباق 1500م حقق العداء اليوغندي شيبث الميداليه الذهبيه وجاء في المركز  الثاني ابوبكر يوسف من السودان ونال البرونزية الجيبوتي جيبوتي محمود
وفي سباق 1500م ناشئات حازت الاثيوبيه ادانش علي الذهبيه واليوغندية سيمشتون جانا علي الفضيه والبرونزية من نصيب السودانية وفاق بشري
وفي سباق 2000م موانع جاء الارتري مهراتي تسفاي في المركز الاول وفي المركز  الثاني السوداني سيف الدين الحاج وفي المركز الثالث ابراهيم ارباب
وكان السفير الكيني والجيبوتي والسكرتير الاول لسفارة اثيوبيا والفريق يحي  محمد خير رئيس الاتحاد العام لالعاب القوي ورئيس اللجنه الاولمبية  السودانية هاشم هارون وسكرتير اتحاد شرق افريقيا دكتور صديق احمد ابراهيم  والاستاذ محمد صالح وداعه مدير عام الرياضة بوزارة الشباب والرياضه ومستشار  الاتحاد الدكتور محجوب سعيد
وخلال كلمته اشاد هارون بانجازات العاب القوي وحيا مجهودات اهلها والنشاط  الكبير الذي عم الاتحادات الرياضيه بصةرة عامة مؤكدا دعمه ووقفته بالتعاون  مع وزارة الشباب في دعم اتحاد الانجازات.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* جاهزية 13 لاعبا ليست مشكلة والغرض من المعسكر التحضير للنصف الثاني 
 
 


كشف المدرب العام للمريخ أنطونيو غارزيتو عن التفاصيل الفنية والبدنية  للاعبي الفريق خلال معسكر تونس التحضيري، وأوضح في حوار مطول مع (الزاوية)  ينشر في الصفحة الثانية أن الفرقة الحمراء لن تصل إلى جاهزية كاملة بنسبة  100% قبل مباراة العلمة الجزائري، لكنه عاد قائلا هذا الأمر طبيعي ونحن نعد  الفريق للنصف الثاني من الموسم وليس لمباراة واحدة، ويجب أن يتفهم الجميع  ذلك وأن الجهاز الفني سيواصل العمل والاجتهاد في الفترة المقبلة من أجل  الوصول إلى أعلى معدل في الجانب البدني والخططي، وأكد أنطونيو جاهزية 13  لاعبا فقط ورفض فكرة أن يكون ذلك أمرا مقلقا، وأشار إلى أن هناك برنامجا  خاصا للاعب محمد سيلا وأن مشاركة علاء الدين يوسف أمام العلمة الجزائري  تتوقف على جاهزيته البدنية، ورفض المدرب العام للمريخ الحديث عن التوقيت  الخاطئ للمعسكر الإعدادي في تونس، مشيرا إلى أن الجهاز الفني يعرف دوره  جيدا.. وحول وضعية لاعبي خط الهجوم في ظل غياب المالي تراوري، أبان أنهم  كانوا يتوقعون وجود أكبر عدد من المهاجمين، لكن سيتعاملون مع الوضع الحالي  وأن الأمور تسير بشكل جيد.

*

----------

